# Scripture of the day...or your favorite...



## stillwaters

Just thought it would be nice to have a scripture each day 
to reflect on, or scriptures that are your favorite,

God Bless
debs
ps..all the scriptures I put up will be from the NIV,unless noted
_____________________________________________________________

Philippians 4:12-13
I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want.* I can do everything through him(Christ) who gives me strength.*


----------



## stillwaters

> Psalm 23
> A psalm of David.
> 1 The LORD is my shepherd, I shall not be in want.
> 2 He makes me lie down in green pastures,
> 
> he leads me beside quiet waters,
> 
> 3 he restores my soul.
> 
> He guides me in paths of righteousness
> 
> for his name's sake.
> 
> 4 Even though I walk
> 
> through the valley of the shadow of death,
> 
> I will fear no evil,
> 
> for you are with me;
> 
> your rod and your staff,
> they comfort me.
> 
> 5 You prepare a table before me
> 
> in the presence of my enemies.
> 
> You anoint my head with oil;
> 
> my cup overflows.
> 
> 6 Surely goodness and love will follow me
> 
> all the days of my life,
> 
> and I will dwell in the house of the LORD
> 
> forever.


----------



## Western Wall

One morning, this past week, I found this one.

Phillipians 4:11-12: "...for I have learned, whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content.
"I know both how to be abased, and I know how to abound: every where and in all things I am instructed both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need."

I like this scripture because it confirms a belief I have. I believe that as a Christian I should be humble. I also believe that as a Christian I need to nurture my self-worth, well-being, and feelings of gratitude. I can be lacking, needy, and looking to God, and also take the time to see all the ways in which I am blessed, gifted, confident, sufficient in life and in the good parts of my humanity. I love the balance this scripture tells us to have.

Hey! I just saw this is someone else's scripture! But I'll keep it posted. It's the King James Version and interesting how it reads in that version. Plus, I focus on a different part of the scripture.


----------



## Western Wall

I think this is a great one for the judgments we have about ourselves and others that may not be right.

1 Corinthians 4:3-6: "But with me it is a very small thing that I should be judged of you, or of man's judgment: yea, I judge not mine own self.

"For I know nothing by myself: yet am I not hereby justified: but he that judgeth me is the Lord.

"There judge nothing before the time, until the Lord come, who both will bring to light the hidden things of darkness, and will make manifest the counsels of the hearts: and then shall every man have praise of God.

"And these things, brethren, I have in a figure transferred to myself and to Apollos for your sakes; that ye might learn in us not to think of men above that which is written, that no one of you be puffed up for one against another."

Again, I'm in possession of KJV, not NIV.


----------



## stillwaters

Philippians 4:4-7
Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! 
Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. 
Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 
And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

stillwaters said:


> Philippians 4:4-7
> Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice!
> Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near.
> *Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. *
> And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


Amen


----------



## stillwaters

Let your conduct be without covetousness; be content with such things as you have. For He Himself has said, "I will never leave you nor forsake you."So we may boldly say: 
"The LORD is my helper; 
I will not fear. 
What can man do to me?"
Hebrews 13:5 NKJ


----------



## stillwaters

not sure why, but this scripture brought some comfort today....


But our citizenship is in heaven. And we eagerly await a Savior from there, the Lord Jesus Christ, who, by the power that enables him to bring everything under his control, will transform our lowly bodies so that they will be like his glorious body. 

Philippians 3:20-21


----------



## stillwaters

The people who walked in darkness 
Have seen a great light; 
Those who dwelt in the land of the shadow of death, 
Upon them a light has shined. 
Isaiah 9:2NKJ


----------



## stillwaters

Teach me your way, O LORD , 

and I will walk in your truth; 

give me an undivided heart, 

that I may fear your name. 

I will praise you, O Lord my God, with all my heart; 

I will glorify your name forever. 

For great is your love toward me; 

you have delivered me from the depths of the grave. 
Psalm 86:11-13


----------



## stillwaters

Therefore, as God's chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience.

Bear with each other and forgive whatever grievances you may have against one another. Forgive as the Lord forgave you.

And over all these virtues put on love, which binds them all together in perfect unity. 
Colossians 3:12-14


----------



## stillwaters

" You are my refuge and my shield; 
I have put my hope in your word. 

Away from me, you evildoers, 
that I may keep the commands of my God! 

Sustain me according to your promise, and I will live; 
do not let my hopes be dashed. "
Psalm 119:114-116


----------



## stillwaters

_ For the LORD is good and his love endures forever; 
his faithfulness continues through all generations. _
psalm100:5


----------



## stillwaters

"A new command I give you:love
one another. As I haved loved you,so you must love one another. 
By this all men will know that you are my
disciples,if you love another."
John 13:34-35


----------



## stillwaters

"Jesus stopped and called them. “What do you want me to do for you?” he asked. 

“Lord,” they answered, “we want our sight.” 

Jesus had compassion on them and touched their eyes. Immediately they received their sight and followed him." 
Matthew 20:32-34


----------



## stillwaters

Psalm 34:17-19 


The righteous cry out, and the LORD hears them; 
he delivers them from all their troubles. 

The LORD is close to the brokenhearted 
and saves those who are crushed in spirit. 

A righteous man may have many troubles, 
but the LORD delivers him from them all;


----------



## stillwaters

_I have been thinking of this one alot latly_

No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it. 
1 Corinthians 10:13


----------



## stillwaters

being strengthened with all power according to his glorious might so that you may have great endurance and patience, and joyfully 

giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified you to share in the inheritance of the saints in the kingdom of light. 

For he has rescued us from the dominion of darkness and brought us into the kingdom of the Son he loves, 

in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins. 
Colossians 1:11-14


----------



## enlydiazee

Thankyou Stillwaters...I love those scriptures that you shared...they are some of my favorites also.


----------



## stillwaters

:thanks enlydiazee...

I just picked up the bible for the first time about 2 years ago,
its amazing how, no matter how manytimes I read a scripture..I see something different....
________________________________________

That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
John 3:15-17 KJV


----------



## enlydiazee

It really is all good stuff...I can't understand why people want to prove that scipture is not inspired :stu ...from my personal experience it is very powerful...sharper than any two edged sword...and able to accomplish what God sent it to do...In ephesians where it discusses the full armor of God...the only weapon mentioned for us to use is the Sword of the Spirit or THE WORD OF GOD...seems foolish to not use the only weapon provided for us.
As long as we don't use it to clobber people over the head. :lol ..or manipulate them.


----------



## stillwaters

> As long as we don't use it to clobber people over the head. ..or manipulate them.
> enlydiazee


thats the truth! 
unfortunatly it happenes!
__________________________

And we have seen and do testify that the Father sent the Son to be the Saviour of the world.

Whosoever shall confess that Jesus is the Son of God, God dwelleth in him, and he in God.

And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

Herein is our love made perfect, that we may have boldness in the day of judgment: because as he is, so are we in this world.

* There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear:* because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.

We love him, because he first loved us. 
1 John 4:14-19 KJV


----------



## stillwaters

The LORD will guide you always; 
he will satisfy your needs in a sun-scorched land 
and will strengthen your frame. 
You will be like a well-watered garden, 
like a spring whose waters never fail. 
Isaiah 58:11


----------



## stillwaters

The God of All Comfort 
3Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, 4who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from God. 5For just as the sufferings of Christ flow over into our lives, so also through Christ our comfort overflows. 6If we are distressed, it is for your comfort and salvation; if we are comforted, it is for your comfort, which produces in you patient endurance of the same sufferings we suffer. 7And our hope for you is firm, because we know that just as you share in our sufferings, so also you share in our comfort. 
2 Corinthians 1:3-7


----------



## enlydiazee

Jesus said," if you abide in Me and My Words abide in you...you will ask what you wish and it will be done for you."


----------



## stillwaters

Psalm 86:11-13
Teach me your way, O LORD , 
and I will walk in your truth; 
give me an undivided heart, 
that I may fear your name. 

I will praise you, O Lord my God, with all my heart; 
I will glorify your name forever. 

For great is your love toward me; 
you have delivered me from the depths of the grave.


----------



## enlydiazee

I was in desperate need of answers to prayers about 6 years ago...and God gave me that verse that i quoted above..."If You abide in me and my words abide in you, you will ask what you wish and it will be done for you"

So i made a list of Bible verses to be used with a rosary...a verse for each bead...the purpose was so that His Word coud abide in me...(cause I wanted to ask for what I wished and know that I was heard and get answers)

The first verse that I picked for the cross was: "Ah Lord God, thou hast made the heavens and the earth by Thy great power and outstretched arms and nothing is too difficult for Thee." (someplace in Jeremiah)

I thought that the fact that his arms were outstretched on the cross was very applicable...he MADE the world with his outstretched arms and He SAVED the world with his outstretched arms.

the importance of that verse to me was that 'nothing was too difficult for Him"...he had the Power to take care of everything...and that is what I needed to know.


----------



## stillwaters

> The first verse that I picked for the cross was: "Ah Lord God, thou hast made the heavens and the earth by Thy great power and outstretched arms and nothing is too difficult for Thee." (someplace in Jeremiah)
> 
> I thought that the fact that his arms were outstretched on the cross was very applicable...he MADE the world with his outstretched arms and He SAVED the world with his outstretched arms.
> 
> the importance of that verse to me was that 'nothing was too difficult for Him"...he had the Power to take care of everything...and that is what I needed to know.


 from enlydiazee

amen

I am just beginning to understand that Enlydiazee, God is awesome!

_________________

Psalm 121
A song of ascents. 
I lift up my eyes to the hills-
where does my help come from?

My help comes from the LORD, 
the Maker of heaven and earth.

He will not let your foot slip- 
he who watches over you will not slumber;

indeed, he who watches over Israel 
will neither slumber nor sleep.

The LORD watches over you- 
the LORD is your shade at your right hand;

the sun will not harm you by day, 
nor the moon by night.

The LORD will keep you from all harm- 
he will watch over your life;

the LORD will watch over your coming and going 
both now and forevermore.


----------



## stillwaters

Matthew 5:14-16
"You are the light of the world. A city on a hill cannot be hidden. Neither do people light a lamp and put it under a bowl. Instead they put it on its stand, and it gives light to everyone in the house. In the same way, let your light shine before men, that they may see your good deeds and praise your Father in heaven.


----------



## enlydiazee

Stillwaters...is it ok if I put the verses from my rosary booklet on here...? I have been wanting to share it, since it has helped me so much and changed my life.

If so, here are the next 5 verses...that go with the next 5 beads on my rosary...there is a progression of thought, I'll explain after I write them.

bead 1 Jesus said, "without me, you can do nothing."

bead 2 (but I am not without you, because) "As many as received him to them gave he power to become children of God."

bead 3 "So I can do All things through Christ Jesus who strengthens me."

bead 4 "And Christ has redeemed me from the curse of the Law being made a curse for me."

bead 5 "and has given me everything I need for life and godliness."


The progression is for the purpose of finding out where the power is (God has) and not me...but by receiving Him, I receive power as his child and that takes care of all my needs (redemption from the curse, ability to do what I need to do and basically everything I need for life and godliness...the whole package)


----------



## stillwaters

That is really awesome, Enlydiazee!

I was wondering how you did the bead prayer thing...
I really like that, and pretty neat how you can incorporate the beads into the scripture..
I grew up catholic, with my grandmother always haveing rosary beads,
but for personal reason I could never get myself to say the prayers..

I couldnt think of how to use the beads with being a Christian..
ahh this is so much I dont know...but so much I am learning 

please, you and anyone else, share whatever you feel you need , or will help, or anything, 
The more the words of wisdom from God the better....

thanks !

debs


----------



## stillwaters

Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. 

And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus. 

Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things. 

Philippians 4:6-8


----------



## stillwaters

Hast thou not known? hast thou not heard, that the everlasting God, the LORD, the Creator of the ends of the earth, fainteth not, neither is weary? there is no searching of his understanding. 
He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength. 
Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall: 
but they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint. 
Isaiah40:28-31KJV


----------



## stillwaters

I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture. 

The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly. 

I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep. 

John 10:9-11KJV


----------



## stillwaters

Romans 5:1-8

Peace and Joy

Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we[a]have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ,

through whom we have gained access by faith into this grace in which we now stand. And we rejoice in the hope of the glory of God. 3Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance;

perseverance, character; and character, hope.

And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us.

You see, at just the right time, when we were still powerless, Christ died for the ungodly.

Very rarely will anyone die for a righteous man, though for a good man someone might possibly dare to die.

But God demonstrates his own love for us in this: While we were still sinners, Christ died for us.


----------



## enlydiazee

thankyou,Stillwater... for that scripture...it is awesome stuff. No wonder He is called the God of All Hope.


----------



## stillwaters

And above all things have fervent charity among yourselves: for charity shall cover the multitude of sins.

Use hospitality one to another without grudging.

As every man hath received the gift, even so minister the same one to another, as good stewards of the manifold grace of God.

If any man speak, let him speak as the oracles of God; if any man minister, let him do it as of the ability which God giveth: that God in all things may be glorified through Jesus Christ, to whom be praise and dominion for ever and ever. Amen.
1 Peter 4:8-11


----------



## stillwaters

The Armor of God 
Finally, be strong in the Lord and in his mighty power. 

Put on the full armor of God so that you can take your stand against the devil's schemes. 

For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. 

Therefore put on the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. 
Ephesians 6:10-13


----------



## enlydiazee

the Armor of God

Stand firm then...with the Belt of Truth buckled around your waist.
With the Breastplate of Righteousness in place.
and with your feet fitted with the readiness of the Gospel of Peace.
In addition to all this, take up the Shield of Faith (with which you can extinguish the flaming arrows of the Evil One.

Take the Helmet of Salvation and the Sword of the Spirit, which is the Word of God.

And pray in the Spirit on all occasions with all kinds of prayers and requests. Ephesians 6 14-18 NIV


----------



## stillwaters

8) 

I have been told to put the Armor of God on Daily,
unfortunatly I dont remember to do it...

One of my goals.....

debs


----------



## stillwaters

Beloved, let us love one another: for love is of God; and every one that loveth is born of God, and knoweth God.

He that loveth not knoweth not God; for God is love.

In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.

Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins.

Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.

No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.

Hereby know we that we dwell in him, and he in us, because he hath given us of his Spirit.

And we have seen and do testify that the Father sent the Son to be the Saviour of the world.

Whosoever shall confess that Jesus is the Son of God, God dwelleth in him, and he in God.

And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

Herein is our love made perfect, that we may have boldness in the day of judgment: because as he is, so are we in this world.

There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.

We love him, because he first loved us.
1 John 4:7-19


----------



## enlydiazee

That is a beautiful section on Love...it is very encouraging...he loved us first...and always loved us and will always love us. and his only command is to love others.


----------



## stillwaters

:agree amen .....
_________________________________________________

But because of his great love for us, God, who is rich in mercy, 

made us alive with Christ even when we were dead in transgressions—it is by grace you have been saved. 

And God raised us up with Christ and seated us with him in the heavenly realms in Christ Jesus, 

in order that in the coming ages he might show the incomparable riches of his grace, expressed in his kindness to us in Christ Jesus. 

For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith—and this not from yourselves, it is the gift of God— 

not by works, so that no one can boast. 

For we are God's workmanship, created in Christ Jesus to do good works, which God prepared in advance for us to do. 
Ephesians 2:4-10


----------



## stillwaters

Psalm 84

How amiable are thy tabernacles, O LORD of hosts!

My soul longeth, yea, even fainteth for the courts of the LORD: my heart and my flesh crieth out for the living God.

Yea, the sparrow hath found an house, and the swallow a nest for herself, where she may lay her young, even thine altars, O LORD of hosts, my King, and my God.

Blessed are they that dwell in thy house: they will be still praising thee. Selah.

Blessed is the man whose strength is in thee; in whose heart are the ways of them.

Who passing through the valley of Baca make it a well; the rain also filleth the pools.

They go from strength to strength, every one of them in Zion appeareth before God.

O LORD God of hosts, hear my prayer: give ear, O God of Jacob. Selah.

Behold, O God our shield, and look upon the face of thine anointed.

For a day in thy courts is better than a thousand. I had rather be a doorkeeper in the house of my God, than to dwell in the tents of wickedness.

For the LORD God is a sun and shield: the LORD will give grace and glory: no good thing will he withhold from them that walk uprightly.

O LORD of hosts, blessed is the man that trusteth in thee.


----------



## stillwaters

Jesus the Great High Priest 
Therefore, since we have a great high priest who has gone through the heavens,[e] Jesus the Son of God, let us hold firmly to the faith we profess.

For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but we have one who has been tempted in every way, just as we are-yet was without sin.

Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.
Hebrews 4:14-16


----------



## stillwaters

John 1:1-14
The Word Became Flesh 

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
He was with God in the beginning. 
Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made. 
In him was life, and that life was the light of men.
The light shines in the darkness, but the darkness has not understood it. 

There came a man who was sent from God; his name was John.
He came as a witness to testify concerning that light, so that through him all men might believe. 
He himself was not the light; he came only as a witness to the light. 
The true light that gives light to every man was coming into the world. 

He was in the world, and though the world was made through him, the world did not recognize him. 
He came to that which was his own, but his own did not receive him. Yet to all who received him, to those who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God— 
children born not of natural descent, nor of human decision or a husband's will, but born of God. 

The Word became flesh and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory, the glory of the One and Only, who came from the Father, full of grace and truth.


----------



## stillwaters

Therefore, as God's chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience. 

Bear with each other and forgive whatever grievances you may have against one another. Forgive as the Lord forgave you. 

And over all these virtues put on love, which binds them all together in perfect unity. 
Colossians 3:12-14


----------



## stillwaters

Psalm 118:1-8
Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good; 
his love endures forever. 

Let Israel say: 
"His love endures forever." 

Let the house of Aaron say: 
"His love endures forever." 

Let those who fear the LORD say: 
"His love endures forever." 

In my anguish I cried to the LORD, 
and he answered by setting me free. 

The LORD is with me; I will not be afraid. 
What can man do to me? 

The LORD is with me; he is my helper. 
I will look in triumph on my enemies. 

It is better to take refuge in the LORD 
than to trust in man.


----------



## stillwaters

* The LORD your God is with you, 
he is mighty to save. 
He will take great delight in you, 
he will quiet you with his love, 
he will rejoice over you with singing." *
Zephaniah 3:17


----------



## stillwaters

Finally, all [of you] should be of one and the same mind (united in spirit), sympathizing [with one another], loving [each other] as brethren [of one household], compassionate and courteous (tenderhearted and humble).

Never return evil for evil or insult for insult (scolding, tongue-lashing, berating), but on the contrary blessing [praying for their welfare, happiness, and protection, and truly pitying and loving them]. For know that to this you have been called, that you may yourselves inherit a blessing [from God--that you may obtain a blessing as heirs, bringing welfare and happiness and protection].
1 Peter 3:8-9
AMP


----------



## stillwaters

_* "Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light."*_
Matthew 11:28-30


----------



## stillwaters

And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, "Now the dwelling of God is with men, and he will live with them. They will be his people, and God himself will be with them and be their God.

He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away." 

He who was seated on the throne said, "I am making everything new!" Then he said, "Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true."

He said to me: "It is done. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. To him who is thirsty I will give to drink without cost from the spring of the water of life.

He who overcomes will inherit all this, and I will be his God and he will be my son.
Revelation 21:3-7


----------



## stillwaters

Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 
You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.
I will be found by you," declares the LORD, "and will bring you back from captivity.
Jeremiah 29:12-14a


----------



## stillwaters

Comfort, comfort my people, 
says your God. 
Speak tenderly to Jerusalem, 
and proclaim to her 
that her hard service has been completed, 
that her sin has been paid for, 
that she has received from the LORD's hand 
double for all her sins.

A voice of one calling: 
"In the desert prepare 
the way for the LORD [a] ; 
make straight in the wilderness 
a highway for our God. *

Every valley shall be raised up, 
every mountain and hill made low; 
the rough ground shall become level, 
the rugged places a plain.

And the glory of the LORD will be revealed, 
and all mankind together will see it. 
For the mouth of the LORD has spoken." 
Isaiah 40:1-5*


----------



## enlydiazee

I wanted you to know Stillwaters that I check the verse of the day every day...it has been very helpful to me...you pick such inspirational verses too. :thanks :kiss


----------



## TruSeeker777

enlydiazee said:


> I wanted you to know Stillwaters that I check the verse of the day every day...it has been very helpful to me...you pick such inspirational verses too. :thanks :kiss


 :agree


----------



## stillwaters

> enlydiazee wrote:
> I wanted you to know Stillwaters that I check the verse of the day every day...it has been very helpful to me...you pick such inspirational verses too.


 :thanks , so much! that made my day!
____________________________________________________________

I love you, O LORD, my strength. 
The LORD is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; 
my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge. 
He is my shield and the horn [a] of my salvation, my stronghold.

I call to the LORD, who is worthy of praise, 
and I am saved from my enemies.

The cords of death entangled me; 
the torrents of destruction overwhelmed me.

The cords of the grave * coiled around me; 
the snares of death confronted me.

In my distress I called to the LORD; 
I cried to my God for help. 
From his temple he heard my voice; 
my cry came before him, into his ears. 
Psalm 18:1-6*


----------



## stillwaters

For thou art my lamp, O LORD: and the LORD will lighten my darkness.

For by thee I have run through a troop: by my God have I leaped over a wall.

As for God, his way is perfect; the word of the LORD is tried: he is a buckler to all them that trust in him.

For who is God, save the LORD? and who is a rock, save our God?

God is my strength and power: and he maketh my way perfect.

He maketh my feet like hinds' feet: and setteth me upon my high places.

He teacheth my hands to war; so that a bow of steel is broken by mine arms.

Thou hast also given me the shield of thy salvation: and thy gentleness hath made me great.

Thou hast enlarged my steps under me; so that my feet did not slip.

2 Samuel 22:29-37


----------



## stillwaters

This is how we know what love is: Jesus Christ laid down his life for us. And we ought to lay down our lives for our brothers. 

If anyone has material possessions and sees his brother in need but has no pity on him, how can the love of God be in him? 

Dear children, let us not love with words or tongue but with actions and in truth. 

This then is how we know that we belong to the truth, and how we set our hearts at rest in his presence 

whenever our hearts condemn us. For God is greater than our hearts, and he knows everything. 
1 John 3:16-20


----------



## stillwaters

_* Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean: wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow.

Make me to hear joy and gladness; that the bones which thou hast broken may rejoice.

Hide thy face from my sins, and blot out all mine iniquities.

Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me.

Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.*_
Psalm 51:7-12


----------



## stillwaters

* Thomas said to him, "My Lord and my God!"

Then Jesus told him, "Because you have seen me, you have believed; blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed."

Jesus did many other miraculous signs in the presence of his disciples, which are not recorded in this book.

But these are written that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that by believing you may have life in his name.*
John 20:27-31


----------



## stillwaters

* He said: 
"In my distress I called to the LORD, 
and he answered me. 
From the depths of the grave [a] I called for help, 
and you listened to my cry. 
You hurled me into the deep, 
into the very heart of the seas, 
and the currents swirled about me; 
all your waves and breakers 
swept over me.

said, 'I have been banished 
from your sight; 
yet I will look again 
toward your holy temple.'

The engulfing waters threatened me,  
the deep surrounded me; 
seaweed was wrapped around my head.

To the roots of the mountains I sank down; 
the earth beneath barred me in forever. 
But you brought my life up from the pit, 
O LORD my God.

"When my life was ebbing away, 
I remembered you, LORD, 
and my prayer rose to you, 
to your holy temple.

"Those who cling to worthless idols 
forfeit the grace that could be theirs.

But I, with a song of thanksgiving, 
will sacrifice to you. 
What I have vowed I will make good. 
Salvation comes from the LORD." 
Jonah 2:2-9*


----------



## stillwaters

_*No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it. *_
1 Corinthians 10:13


----------



## stillwaters

* For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.

Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you.

You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.*
Jeremiah 29:11-13


----------



## enlydiazee

that is one of my all time favorite selection of verses...


----------



## stillwaters

I am totally finding it amazing, as I do this scripture thing, How 
God puposely helps me see each and new scripture
in a new light...Its been about 3 years since I first opened a Bible to read....and everyday, I find something new
_________________

Isaiah 61
_*The Year of the LORD's Favor 
The Spirit of the Sovereign LORD is on me, 
because the LORD has anointed me 
to preach good news to the poor. 
He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, 
to proclaim freedom for the captives 
and release from darkness for the prisoners,*_


----------



## stillwaters

* I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your impurities and from all your idols.

I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh.

And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws.

You will live in the land I gave your forefathers; you will be my people, and I will be your God.*
Ezekiel 36:25-28


----------



## stillwaters

_* May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. 
Romans 15:13*_


----------



## stillwaters

*All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness,

so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work.
2 Timothy 3:16-17*


----------



## stillwaters

For in this hope we were saved. But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what he already has?

But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently.

In the same way, the Spirit helps us in our weakness. We do not know what we ought to pray for, but the Spirit himself intercedes for us with groans that words cannot express.

And he who searches our hearts knows the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for the saints in accordance with God's will.

And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. 
Romans 8:24-28


----------



## Nirvana

Jesus said: If those who lead you say unto you: Behold, the Kingdom is in heaven, then the birds of the heaven will be before you. If they say unto you: It is in the sea, then the fish will be before you. But the Kingdom is within you, and it is outside of you. When you know yourselves, then shall you be known, and you shall know that you are the sons of the living Father. But if ye do not know yourselves, then you are in poverty, and you are poverty. attributed to the gospel of thomas


----------



## stillwaters

The LORD is a refuge for the oppressed, 
a stronghold in times of trouble.

Those who know your name will trust in you, 
for you, LORD, have never forsaken those who seek you.

Sing praises to the LORD, enthroned in Zion; 
proclaim among the nations what he has done. 
Psalm 9:9-11


----------



## stillwaters

_* Through him you believe in God, who raised him from the dead and glorified him, and so your faith and hope are in God.

Now that you have purified yourselves by obeying the truth so that you have sincere love for your brothers, love one another deeply, from the heart.

For you have been born again, not of perishable seed, but of imperishable, through the living and enduring word of God.

For, 
"All men are like grass, 
and all their glory is like the flowers of the field; 
the grass withers and the flowers fall,

but the word of the Lord stands forever." And this is the word that was preached to you.
1Peter 1:21-25*_


----------



## stillwaters

Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in the heavenly realms with every spiritual blessing in Christ. 

For he chose us in him before the creation of the world to be holy and blameless in his sight. In love 

he predestined us to be adopted as his sons through Jesus Christ, in accordance with his pleasure and will— 

to the praise of his glorious grace, which he has freely given us in the One he loves. 

In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, in accordance with the riches of God's grace 

that he lavished on us with all wisdom and understanding.
ephesians 1:3-8


----------



## stillwaters

Psalm 142
A maskil of David. When he was in the cave. A prayer. 
1 I cry aloud to the LORD; 
I lift up my voice to the LORD for mercy. 
2 I pour out my complaint before him; 
before him I tell my trouble. 

3 When my spirit grows faint within me, 
it is you who know my way. 
In the path where I walk 
men have hidden a snare for me. 

4 Look to my right and see; 
no one is concerned for me. 
I have no refuge; 
no one cares for my life. 

5 I cry to you, O LORD; 
I say, "You are my refuge, 
my portion in the land of the living." 

6 Listen to my cry, 
for I am in desperate need; 
rescue me from those who pursue me, 
for they are too strong for me. 

7 Set me free from my prison, 
that I may praise your name. 
Then the righteous will gather about me 
because of your goodness to me.


----------



## stillwaters

I write these things to you who believe in the name of the Son of God so that you may know that you have eternal life. 

This is the confidence we have in approaching God: that if we ask anything according to his will, he hears us. 

And if we know that he hears us—whatever we ask—we know that we have what we asked of him. 
1 John 5:13-15


----------



## stillwaters

Praise the LORD, I tell myself; 
with my whole heart, I will praise his holy name.

Praise the LORD, I tell myself, 
and never forget the good things he does for me.

He forgives all my sins 
and heals all my diseases.

He ransoms me from death 
and surrounds me with love and tender mercies.

He fills my life with good things. 
My youth is renewed like the eagle's!

The LORD gives righteousness 
and justice to all who are treated unfairly.

He revealed his character to Moses 
and his deeds to the people of Israel.

The LORD is merciful and gracious; 
he is slow to get angry and full of unfailing love. 
Psalm 103:1-8 NLT


----------



## stillwaters

You sent a painting to [email protected]. Click the below link to view it :

http://artpad.art.com/?ihn4hc1cuwws


----------



## Bon1

"Be still and know that I am God"


----------



## stillwaters

> Hema Wrote:
> *"Be still and know that I am God"*


 8)


----------



## stillwaters

The LORD is slow to anger and great in power; 
the LORD will not leave the guilty unpunished. 
His way is in the whirlwind and the storm, 
and clouds are the dust of his feet.

He rebukes the sea and dries it up; 
he makes all the rivers run dry. 
Bashan and Carmel wither 
and the blossoms of Lebanon fade.

The mountains quake before him 
and the hills melt away. 
The earth trembles at his presence, 
the world and all who live in it.

Who can withstand his indignation? 
Who can endure his fierce anger? 
His wrath is poured out like fire; 
the rocks are shattered before him.

*The LORD is good, 
a refuge in times of trouble. 
He cares for those who trust in him, *
Nahum 1:3-7


----------



## stillwaters

"Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 

For everyone who asks receives; he who seeks finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened. 

"Which of you, if his son asks for bread, will give him a stone? 

Or if he asks for a fish, will give him a snake? 

If you, then, though you are evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father in heaven give good gifts to those who ask him! 

So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets. 
Matthew 7:7-12


----------



## Caedmon

Glory to God whose power, working in us, can do infinitely more than we can ask or imagine: Glory to him from generation to generation in the Church, and in Christ Jesus for ever and ever.

- Ephesians 3:20,21


----------



## stillwaters

Blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, 
whose hope is in the LORD his God, 

the Maker of heaven and earth, 
the sea, and everything in them— 
the LORD, who remains faithful forever. 

He upholds the cause of the oppressed 
and gives food to the hungry. 
The LORD sets prisoners free, 

the LORD gives sight to the blind, 
the LORD lifts up those who are bowed down, 
the LORD loves the righteous. 

The LORD watches over the alien 
and sustains the fatherless and the widow, 
but he frustrates the ways of the wicked. 

The LORD reigns forever, 
your God, O Zion, for all generations. 
Praise the LORD.
Psalm 146:5-10


----------



## stillwaters

I will greatly rejoice in the LORD, my soul shall be joyful in my God; for he hath clothed me with the garments of salvation, he hath covered me with the robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom decketh himself with ornaments, and as a bride adorneth herself with her jewels. 
Isaiah 61:10


----------



## enlydiazee

Stillwater...so many of the verses you have chosen so far are ones that i put in my rosary meditation...it is so refreshing and comforting to hear them coming from another source...sort of like God confirming himself through other people. have a good day! :kiss


----------



## stillwaters

> Stillwater...so many of the verses you have chosen so far are ones that i put in my rosary meditation...it is so refreshing and comforting to hear them coming from another source...sort of like God confirming himself through other people. have a good day!


God Is Good!!!!.................All the Time!

Peace and Joy 
Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ,

through whom we have gained access by faith into this grace in which we now stand. And we rejoice in the hope of the glory of God.

3Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance;

perseverance, character; and character, hope.

And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us.

You see, at just the right time, when we were still powerless, Christ died for the ungodly.

Very rarely will anyone die for a righteous man, though for a good man someone might possibly dare to die.

But God demonstrates his own love for us in this: While we were still sinners, Christ died for us.

Romans 5:1-8


----------



## stillwaters

Everyone who believes that Jesus is the Christ is born of God, and everyone who loves the father loves his child as well. 

This is how we know that we love the children of God: by loving God and carrying out his commands. 

This is love for God: to obey his commands. And his commands are not burdensome, 

for everyone born of God overcomes the world. This is the victory that has overcome the world, even our faith. 

Who is it that overcomes the world? Only he who believes that Jesus is the Son of God. 
1 John 5:1-5


----------



## stillwaters

*Psalm 121
A song of ascents. 
I lift up my eyes to the hills-
where does my help come from? 
My help comes from the LORD, 
the Maker of heaven and earth.

He will not let your foot slip- 
he who watches over you will not slumber;

indeed, he who watches over Israel 
will neither slumber nor sleep.

The LORD watches over you- 
the LORD is your shade at your right hand;

the sun will not harm you by day, 
nor the moon by night.

The LORD will keep you from all harm- 
he will watch over your life;

the LORD will watch over your coming and going 
both now and forevermore.*


----------



## stillwaters

Fix these words of mine in your hearts and minds; tie them as symbols on your hands and bind them on your foreheads. 

Teach them to your children, talking about them when you sit at home and when you walk along the road, when you lie down and when you get up. 

Write them on the doorframes of your houses and on your gates, 

so that your days and the days of your children may be many in the land that the LORD swore to give your forefathers, as many as the days that the heavens are above the earth. 
Deuteronomy 11:18-21


----------



## stillwaters

click link to view...

http://artpad.art.com/?ii35n0x2e0g


----------



## TruSeeker777

that was beautiful. You're talented!


----------



## GraceLikeRain

TruSeeker777 said:


> that was beautiful. You're talented!


 :agree


----------



## stillwaters

The LORD is my strength and my song; 
he has become my salvation. 
He is my God, and I will praise him, 
my father's God, and I will exalt him. 
Exodus 15:2


----------



## stillwaters

Dear friends, do not be surprised at the painful trial you are suffering, as though something strange were happening to you. 

But rejoice that you participate in the sufferings of Christ, so that you may be overjoyed when his glory is revealed. 

If you are insulted because of the name of Christ, you are blessed, for the Spirit of glory and of God rests on you
1 Peter 4:12-14


----------



## stillwaters

I keep asking that the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the glorious Father, may give you the Spirit of wisdom and revelation, so that you may know him better.

I pray also that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened in order that you may know the hope to which he has called you, the riches of his glorious inheritance in the saints,

and his incomparably great power for us who believe. That power is like the working of his mighty strength,

which he exerted in Christ when he raised him from the dead and seated him at his right hand in the heavenly realms,

far above all rule and authority, power and dominion, and every title that can be given, not only in the present age but also in the one to come.

Ephesians 1:17-21


----------



## stillwaters

Then you will call, and the LORD will answer; 
you will cry for help, and he will say: Here am I. 
"If you do away with the yoke of oppression, 
with the pointing finger and malicious talk,

and if you spend yourselves in behalf of the hungry 
and satisfy the needs of the oppressed, 
then your light will rise in the darkness, 
and your night will become like the noonday.

 The LORD will guide you always; 
he will satisfy your needs in a sun-scorched land 
and will strengthen your frame. 
You will be like a well-watered garden, 
like a spring whose waters never fail. 

Isaiah 58:9-11


----------



## stillwaters

But when he, the Spirit of truth, comes, he will guide you into all truth. He will not speak on his own; he will speak only what he hears, and he will tell you what is yet to come.John 16:13


----------



## stillwaters

But God demonstrates his own love for us in this: While we were still sinners, Christ died for us. 

Since we have now been justified by his blood, how much more shall we be saved from God's wrath through him! 

For if, when we were God's enemies, we were reconciled to him through the death of his Son, how much more, having been reconciled, shall we be saved through his life! 

Not only is this so, but we also rejoice in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have now received reconciliation. 
Romans 5:8-11


----------



## stillwaters

"I issue a decree that in every part of my kingdom people must fear and reverence the God of Daniel. 
"For he is the living God 
and he endures forever; 
his kingdom will not be destroyed, 
his dominion will never end. 

He rescues and he saves; 
he performs signs and wonders 
in the heavens and on the earth. 
He has rescued Daniel 
from the power of the lions." 
Daniel 6:26,27


----------



## stillwaters

The LORD is compassionate and gracious, 
slow to anger, abounding in love. 

He will not always accuse, 
nor will he harbor his anger forever; 

he does not treat us as our sins deserve 
or repay us according to our iniquities. 

For as high as the heavens are above the earth, 
so great is his love for those who fear him; 

as far as the east is from the west, 
so far has he removed our transgressions from us. 
Psalm 103:8-12


----------



## stillwaters

On the last and greatest day of the Feast, Jesus stood and said in a loud voice, "If anyone is thirsty, let him come to me and drink. 

Whoever believes in me, as the Scripture has said, streams of living water will flow from within him."
John 7:37-38


----------



## stillwaters

* Your love, O LORD, reaches to the heavens, 
your faithfulness to the skies.

Your righteousness is like the mighty mountains, 
your justice like the great deep. 
O LORD, you preserve both man and beast.

How priceless is your unfailing love! 
Both high and low among men 
find refuge in the shadow of your wings.
Psalm 36:5-7*


----------



## stillwaters

* I will exalt you, O LORD, 
for you lifted me out of the depths 
and did not let my enemies gloat over me. 
O LORD my God, I called to you for help 
and you healed me.

O LORD, you brought me up from the grave  ; 
you spared me from going down into the pit.

Sing to the LORD, you saints of his; 
praise his holy name. 
psalm 30:1-4*


----------



## stillwaters

Isaiah 35:1-6

The desert and the parched land will be glad; 
the wilderness will rejoice and blossom. 
Like the crocus, 2 it will burst into bloom; 
it will rejoice greatly and shout for joy. 
The glory of Lebanon will be given to it, 
the splendor of Carmel and Sharon; 
they will see the glory of the LORD, 
the splendor of our God. 
Strengthen the feeble hands, 
steady the knees that give way;

say to those with fearful hearts, 
"Be strong, do not fear; 
your God will come, 
he will come with vengeance; 
with divine retribution 
he will come to save you."

Then will the eyes of the blind be opened 
and the ears of the deaf unstopped.

Then will the lame leap like a deer, 
and the mute tongue shout for joy. 
Water will gush forth in the wilderness 
and streams in the desert.


----------



## stillwaters

I will greatly rejoice in the LORD, my soul shall be joyful in my God; for he hath clothed me with the garments of salvation, he hath covered me with the robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom decketh himself with ornaments, and as a bride adorneth herself with her jewels.

Isaiah 61:10 KJV


----------



## stillwaters

Through him you believe in God, who raised him from the dead and glorified him, and so your faith and hope are in God.

Now that you have purified yourselves by obeying the truth so that you have sincere love for your brothers, love one another deeply, from the heart.

For you have been born again, not of perishable seed, but of imperishable, through the living and enduring word of God.

For, 
"All men are like grass, 
and all their glory is like the flowers of the field; 
the grass withers and the flowers fall,

but the word of the Lord stands forever."
And this is the word that was preached to you.

1 Peter 1:21-25


----------



## stillwaters

May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. 
Romans 15:13


----------



## stillwaters

But I beg you that when I am present I may not be bold with that confidence by which I intend to be bold against some, who think of us as if we walked according to the flesh. 

For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war according to the flesh.

For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal but mighty in God for pulling down strongholds,
2 Corinthians 10:2-4


----------



## stillwaters

Yet he gave a command to the skies above 
and opened the doors of the heavens; 

he rained down manna for the people to eat, 
he gave them the grain of heaven. 

Men ate the bread of angels; 
he sent them all the food they could eat.
Psalm 78:23-25


----------



## stillwaters

And there shall come forth a rod out of the stem of Jesse, and a Branch shall grow out of his roots: 

and the Spirit of the LORD shall rest upon him, the spirit of wisdom and understanding, the spirit of counsel and might, the spirit of knowledge and of the fear of the LORD;
Isaiah 11:1,2


----------



## Squizzy

I am reading through the Bible through and I write down the verses that strike me as meaningful to me personally ... here's my favorite:

ROMANS 5: 3-4

Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perserverance; perserverance, character; and character, hope.


This was the verse I had read at my Confirmation, I'm sure it's over-used and everyone knows it by heart, but I love it anyway:

PSALM 23

...Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me.


----------



## stillwaters

It was for freedom that Christ set us free; therefore keep standing firm and do not be subject again to a yoke of slavery. 
Galatians 5:1


----------



## stillwaters

15For all things are for your sakes, that grace, having spread through the many, may cause thanksgiving to abound to the glory of God. 

Seeing the Invisible 

16Therefore we do not lose heart. Even though our outward man is perishing, yet the inward man is being renewed day by day. 17For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, is working for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory, 18while we do not look at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen. For the things which are seen are temporary, but the things which are not seen are eternal. 
2 Corinthians 4:15-18


----------



## stillwaters

I rejoice greatly in the Lord that at last you have renewed your concern for me. Indeed, you have been concerned, but you had no opportunity to show it.

I am not saying this because I am in need, for I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances.

I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want.

I can do everything through him who gives me strength. philippians 4:10-13


----------



## stillwaters

1 Timothy 4:1-9

The Spirit clearly says that in later times some will abandon the faith and follow deceiving spirits and things taught by demons. 

Such teachings come through hypocritical liars, whose consciences have been seared as with a hot iron. 

They forbid people to marry and order them to abstain from certain foods, which God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and who know the truth. 

For everything God created is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, 5because it is consecrated by the word of God and prayer. 

If you point these things out to the brothers, you will be a good minister of Christ Jesus, brought up in the truths of the faith and of the good teaching that you have followed. 

Have nothing to do with godless myths and old wives' tales; rather, train yourself to be godly. 8For physical training is of some value, but godliness has value for all things, holding promise for both the present life and the life to come. 

This is a trustworthy saying that deserves full acceptance 

(and for this we labor and strive), that we have put our hope in the living God, who is the Savior of all men, and especially of those who believe.


----------



## stillwaters

But we see Jesus, who was made a little lower than the angels, now crowned with glory and honor because he suffered death, so that by the grace of God he might taste death for everyone. 

In bringing many sons to glory, it was fitting that God, for whom and through whom everything exists, should make the author of their salvation perfect through suffering. 

Both the one who makes men holy and those who are made holy are of the same family. So Jesus is not ashamed to call them brothers. 

He says, 
"I will declare your name to my brothers; 
in the presence of the congregation I will sing your praises."
And again, 
"I will put my trust in him." And again he says, 
"Here am I, and the children God has given me."
Hebrews 2:9-13


----------



## stillwaters

For this reason, since the day we heard about you, we have not stopped praying for you and asking God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all spiritual wisdom and understanding. 

And we pray this in order that you may live a life worthy of the Lord and may please him in every way: bearing fruit in every good work, growing in the knowledge of God,
Colossians 1:9,10


----------



## stillwaters

Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen. 

Through faith we understand that the worlds were framed by the word of God, so that things which are seen were not made of things which do appear.

But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

Hebrews 11: 1,3,6


----------



## stillwaters

And the LORD shall guide thee continually, and satisfy thy soul in drought, and make fat thy bones: and thou shalt be like a watered garden, and like a spring of water, whose waters fail not.
Isaiah 58:11
KJV


----------



## stillwaters

Beloved, let us love one another: for love is of God; and every one that loveth is born of God, and knoweth God.

He that loveth not knoweth not God; for God is love.

In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.

Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins.

Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.

No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.

Hereby know we that we dwell in him, and he in us, because he hath given us of his Spirit.

And we have seen and do testify that the Father sent the Son to be the Saviour of the world.

Whosoever shall confess that Jesus is the Son of God, God dwelleth in him, and he in God.
1 John 4:7-15
KJV


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 94, Verses 17-19 (NIV)
Unless the LORD had given me help, 
I would soon have dwelt in the silence of death. 

When I said, "My foot is slipping," 
your love, O LORD, supported me. 

When anxiety was great within me, 
your consolation brought joy to my soul.


----------



## stillwaters

I love that one Heather!

amen


----------



## stillwaters

But you are a shield around me, O LORD; 
you bestow glory on me and lift * up my head. 
To the LORD I cry aloud, 
and he answers me from his holy hill. 
Selah 
I lie down and sleep; 
I wake again, because the LORD sustains me. 
Psalm 3:3-5*


----------



## stillwaters

Jhn 14:16-18
And I will pray the Father, and He will give you another Helper, that He may abide with you forever-- 

the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees Him nor knows Him; but you know Him, for He dwells with you and will be in you. 

I will not leave you orphans; I will come to you.


----------



## stillwaters

*Rom 8:31 
What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us? *


----------



## enlydiazee

Hallelujah! or in English "Praise the Lord"


----------



## stillwaters

That ye might walk worthy of the Lord unto all pleasing, being fruitful in every good work, and increasing in the knowledge of God;

* Strengthened with all might, according to his glorious power, unto all patience and longsuffering with joyfulness; *

Giving thanks unto the Father, which hath made us meet to be partakers of the inheritance of the saints in light:

Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated [us] into the kingdom of his dear Son: 
Colossians 1:10-13


----------



## stillwaters

And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes; there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying. There shall be no more pain, for the former things have passed away."

Then He who sat on the throne said, "Behold, I make all things new." And He said *to me, "Write, for these words are true and faithful."

And He said to me, "It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. I will give of the fountain of the water of life freely to him who thirsts. 

He who overcomes *shall inherit all things, and I will be his God and he shall be My son.
Revelation 21:4-7


----------



## stillwaters

*And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.*

Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.

And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, [do] all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him. 
Col 3:15-17


----------



## stillwaters

Those who live in the shelter of the Most High
will find rest in the shadow of the Almighty.

This I declare of the Lord:
He alone is my refuge, my place of safety;
he is my God, and I am trusting him.

For he will rescue you from every trap
and protect you from the fatal plague.

He will shield you with his wings.
He will shelter you with his feathers.
His faithful promises are your armor and protection.

Do not be afraid of the terrors of the night,
nor fear the dangers of the day,

nor dread the plague that stalks in darkness,
nor the disaster that strikes at midday.

Though a thousand fall at your side,
though ten thousand are dying around you,
these evils will not touch you.

Pslam 91:1-7
NLT


----------



## stillwaters

Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, 
I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee. 


So that we may boldly say, 
The Lord is my helper, 
and I will not fear what man shall do unto me 
Hebrews 13:5-6


----------



## stillwaters

1Cr 1:9 God [is] faithful, by whom ye were called unto the fellowship of his Son Jesus Christ our Lord.


----------



## stillwaters

I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture.

The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have [it] more abundantly.

I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep. 
John 10:9-11


----------



## stillwaters

Out of the depths have I cried unto thee, O LORD.

hear my voice: let thine ears be attentive to the voice of my supplications.

If thou, LORD, shouldest mark iniquities, O Lord, who shall stand?

But [there is] forgiveness with thee, that thou mayest be feared.

I wait for the LORD, my soul doth wait, and in his word do I hope.

My soul [waiteth] for the Lord more than they that watch for the morning: [I say, more than] they that watch for the morning.

Let Israel hope in the LORD: for with the LORD [there is] mercy, and with him [is] plenteous redemption.

And he shall redeem Israel from all his iniquities. 
Psalm 130


----------



## stillwaters

1 Peter 1:2

Elect according to the foreknowledge of God the Father, through sanctification of the Spirit, unto obedience and sprinkling of the blood of Jesus Christ: Grace unto you, and peace, be multiplied.


----------



## stillwaters

Isaiah 43:1-2

But now, this is what the LORD says— 
he who created you, O Jacob, 
he who formed you, O Israel: 
"Fear not, for I have redeemed you; 
I have summoned you by name; you are mine. 
When you pass through the waters, 
I will be with you; 
and when you pass through the rivers, 
they will not sweep over you. 
When you walk through the fire, 
you will not be burned; 
the flames will not set you ablaze.


----------



## stillwaters

Now may our Lord Jesus Christ Himself, and our God and Father, who has loved us and given us everlasting consolation and good hope by grace,

comfort your hearts and establish you in every good word and work.
2 Thessalonians 2:16,17


----------



## stillwaters

And I am convinced that nothing can ever separate us from his love. Death can't, and life can't. The angels can't, and the demons can't. Our fears for today, our worries about tomorrow, and even the powers of hell can't keep God's love away. 

Whether we are high above the sky or in the deepest ocean, nothing in all creation will ever be able to separate us from the love of God that is revealed in Christ Jesus our Lord.

Romans 8:38,39
NLT


----------



## stillwaters

For I know the plans I have for you," says the Lord. "They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope.

In those days when you pray, I will listen.

If you look for me in earnest, you will find me when you seek me.

I will be found by you," says the Lord. "I will end your captivity and restore your fortunes. I will gather you out of the nations where I sent you and bring you home again to your own land."

Jeremiah 29:11-14
NLT


----------



## stillwaters

And the angel showed me a pure river with the water of life, clear as crystal, flowing from the throne of God and of the Lamb,

coursing down the center of the main street. On each side of the river grew a tree of life, bearing twelve crops of fruit,* with a fresh crop each month. The leaves were used for medicine to heal the nations.

Revelations 22:1-2
NLT


----------



## stillwaters

*Psa 23:6
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever. *


----------



## stillwaters

This suffering is all part of what God has called you to. Christ, who suffered for you, is your example. Follow in his steps.

He never sinned, and he never deceived anyone.

He did not retaliate when he was insulted. When he suffered, he did not threaten to get even. He left his case in the hands of God, who always judges fairly.

He personally carried away our sins in his own body on the cross so we can be dead to sin and live for what is right. You have been healed by his wounds!

Once you were wandering like lost sheep. But now you have turned to your Shepherd, the Guardian of your souls.

1 Peter 2:21-25
NLT


----------



## stillwaters

Manasseh was twelve years old when he became king, and he reigned in Jerusalem fifty-five years.

He did what was evil in the Lord's sight, imitating the detestable practices of the pagan nations whom the Lord had driven from the land ahead of the Israelites.

He rebuilt the pagan shrines his father Hezekiah had destroyed. He constructed altars for the images of Baal and set up Asherah poles. He also bowed before all the stars of heaven and worshiped them.

He even built pagan altars in the Temple of the Lord, the place where the Lord had said his name should be honored forever.

He put these altars for the stars of heaven in both courtyards of the Lord's Temple.

Manasseh even sacrificed his own sons in the fire* in the valley of the son of Hinnom. He practiced sorcery, divination, and witchcraft, and he consulted with mediums and psychics. He did much that was evil in the Lord's sight, arousing his anger.

2 Chronicles 33:1-6
NLT


----------



## stillwaters

That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him:

The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,

And what [is] the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,

Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set [him] at his own right hand in the heavenly [places], 
Eph 1:17-20


----------



## stillwaters

But his delight [is] in the law of the LORD; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper. 
Psalm 1:2,3


----------



## stillwaters

*Jam 1:12 
Blessed [is] the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him. *


----------



## Caedmon

A thick and shapeless tree-trunk would never believe that it could become a statue, admired as a miracle of sculpture, and would never submit itself to the chisel of the sculptor, who sees by her genius what she can make of it.

- St. Ignatius

(Okay, not a "scripture" per se but really cool thought nonetheless.)


----------



## stillwaters

Caedmon Posted:



> A thick and shapeless tree-trunk would never believe that it could become a statue, admired as a miracle of sculpture, and would never submit itself to the chisel of the sculptor, who sees by her genius what she can make of it.
> 
> - St. Ignatius


 8) 8) 8)

Isa 64:8 But now, O LORD, thou [art] our father; we [are] the clay, and thou our potter; and we all [are] the work of thy hand.


----------



## stillwaters

The evil spirit often makes him fall into the fire or into water, trying to kill him. Have mercy on us and help us. Do something if you can."
"What do you mean, `If I can'?" Jesus asked. "Anything is possible if a person believes."
The father instantly replied, "I do believe, but help me not to doubt!"

Mark 9:22-24


----------



## stillwaters

*The Whole Armor of God*
10 A final word: Be strong with the Lord's mighty power. 11 Put on all of God's armor so that you will be able to stand firm against all strategies and tricks of the Devil. 12 For we are not fighting against people made of flesh and blood, but against the evil rulers and authorities of the unseen world, against those mighty powers of darkness who rule this world, and against wicked spirits in the heavenly realms.
13 Use every piece of God's armor to resist the enemy in the time of evil, so that after the battle you will still be standing firm. 14 Stand your ground, putting on the sturdy belt of truth and the body armor of God's righteousness. 15 For shoes, put on the peace that comes from the Good News, so that you will be fully prepared.* 16 In every battle you will need faith as your shield to stop the fiery arrows aimed at you by Satan.* 17 Put on salvation as your helmet, and take the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God. 18 Pray at all times and on every occasion in the power of the Holy Spirit. Stay alert and be persistent in your prayers for all Christians everywhere.

Ephesians 6:10-18


----------



## stillwaters

For this cause I bow my knees unto the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,

Of whom the whole family in heaven and earth is named,

That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man;

That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love,

May be able to comprehend with all saints what [is] the breadth, and length, and depth, and height;

*And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fulness of God. * 
Ephesians 3:14-19 KJV


----------



## stillwaters

But now thus saith the LORD that created thee, O Jacob, and he that formed thee, O Israel, Fear not: for I have redeemed thee, I have called [thee] by thy name; thou [art] mine.

*When thou passest through the waters, I [will be] with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee. *
Isaiah 43:1,2


----------



## stillwaters

*All things are delivered unto me of my Father: and no man knoweth the Son, but the Father; neither knoweth any man the Father, save the Son, and [he] to whomsoever the Son will reveal [him].

Come unto me, all [ye] that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.

Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls.

For my yoke [is] easy, and my burden is light. *

Matthew 11:27-30


----------



## enlydiazee

Jesus said, "the kingdom of God is within you." Luke 17:21


----------



## stillwaters

*But I am trusting you, O Lord,
saying, "You are my God!"

My future is in your hands.
Rescue me from those who hunt me down relentlessly.

Let your favor shine on your servant.
In your unfailing love, save me.*
Psalm 31:14-16 NLT


----------



## stillwaters

My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me:

And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any [man] pluck them out of my hand.

My Father, which gave [them] me, is greater than all; and no [man] is able to pluck [them] out of my Father's hand.

I and [my] Father are one. 
John 10:27-30


----------



## stillwaters

But God hath revealed them unto us by his Spirit: for the Spirit searcheth all things, yea, the deep things of God.

For what man knoweth the things of a man, save the spirit of man which is in him? even so the things of God knoweth no man, but the Spirit of God.

Now we have received, not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit which is of God; that we might know the things that are freely given to us of God.

Which things also we speak, not in the words which man's wisdom teacheth, but which the Holy Ghost teacheth; comparing spiritual things with spiritual.

1 Corinthians 2:10-13 KJV


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Romans 5:1-5 (NIV)

Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have gained access by faith into this grace in which we now stand. And we rejoice in the hope of the glory of God. Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; perseverance, character; and character, hope. *And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us.*


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Hebrews 11:1-3 (NIV)

Now faith is being sure of what we hope for and certain of what we do not see. This is what the ancients were commended for. By faith we understand that the universe was formed at God's command, so that what is seen was not made out of what was visible.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Corinthians 1:8-9 (NIV)

He will keep you strong to the end, so that you will be blameless on the day of our Lord Jesus Christ. God, who has called you into fellowship with his Son Jesus Christ our Lord, is faithful.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Philippians 4:4-7 (NIV)

Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 John 4:7-12

Dear friends, let us love one another, for love comes from God. Everyone who loves has been born of God and knows God. Whoever does not love does not know God, because God is love. This is how God showed his love among us: He sent his one and only Son into the world that we might live through him. This is love: not that we loved God, but that he loved us and sent his Son as an atoning sacrifice for our sins. Dear friends, since God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. No one has ever seen God; but if we love one another, God lives in us and his love is made complete in us.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 John 4:16-18

And so we know and rely on the love God has for us. God is love. Whoever lives in love lives in God, and God in him. In this way, love is made complete among us so that we will have confidence on the day of judgment, because in this world we are like him. There is no fear in love. But perfect love drives out fear, because fear has to do with punishment. The one who fears is not made perfect in love.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

2 Corinthians 1:3-7

Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from God. For just as the sufferings of Christ flow over into our lives, so also through Christ our comfort overflows. If we are distressed, it is for your comfort and salvation; if we are comforted, it is for your comfort, which produces in you patient endurance of the same sufferings we suffer. And our hope for you is firm, because we know that just as you share in our sufferings, so also you share in our comfort.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Chronicles 16:24-29

24 Declare his glory among the nations, 
his marvelous deeds among all peoples. 

25 For great is the LORD and most worthy of praise; 
he is to be feared above all gods. 

26 For all the gods of the nations are idols, 
but the LORD made the heavens. 

27 Splendor and majesty are before him; 
strength and joy in his dwelling place. 

28 Ascribe to the LORD, O families of nations, 
ascribe to the LORD glory and strength, 

29 ascribe to the LORD the glory due his name. 
Bring an offering and come before him; 
worship the LORD in the splendor of his holiness.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 130
A song of ascents

1 Out of the depths I cry to you, O LORD; 
2 O Lord, hear my voice. 
Let your ears be attentive 
to my cry for mercy. 

3 If you, O LORD, kept a record of sins, 
O Lord, who could stand? 

4 But with you there is forgiveness; 
therefore you are feared. 

5 I wait for the LORD, my soul waits, 
and in his word I put my hope. 

6 My soul waits for the Lord 
more than watchmen wait for the morning, 
more than watchmen wait for the morning. 

7 O Israel, put your hope in the LORD, 
for with the LORD is unfailing love 
and with him is full redemption. 

8 He himself will redeem Israel 
from all their sins.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 27:1

The LORD is my light and my salvation—
whom shall I fear? 
The LORD is the stronghold of my life—
of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 42:11

Why are you downcast, O my soul? 
Why so disturbed within me? 
Put your hope in God, 
for I will yet praise him, 
my Savior and my God.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 119:89-96

89 Your word, O LORD, is eternal; 
it stands firm in the heavens. 

90 Your faithfulness continues through all generations; 
you established the earth, and it endures. 

91 Your laws endure to this day, 
for all things serve you. 

92 If your law had not been my delight, 
I would have perished in my affliction. 

93 I will never forget your precepts, 
for by them you have preserved my life. 

94 Save me, for I am yours; 
I have sought out your precepts. 

95 The wicked are waiting to destroy me, 
but I will ponder your statutes. 

96 To all perfection I see a limit; 
but your commands are boundless


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Romans 8:38-39

For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

2 Timothy 1:13-14

What you heard from me, keep as the pattern of sound teaching, with faith and love in Christ Jesus. Guard the good deposit that was entrusted to you—guard it with the help of the Holy Spirit who lives in us.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Philippians 3:20-21

But our citizenship is in heaven. And we eagerly await a Savior from there, the Lord Jesus Christ, who, by the power that enables him to bring everything under his control, will transform our lowly bodies so that they will be like his glorious body.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Timothy: 12-17

The Lord's Grace to Paul 
I thank Christ Jesus our Lord, who has given me strength, that he considered me faithful, appointing me to his service. Even though I was once a blasphemer and a persecutor and a violent man, I was shown mercy because I acted in ignorance and unbelief. The grace of our Lord was poured out on me abundantly, along with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus. 
Here is a trustworthy saying that deserves full acceptance: Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners—of whom I am the worst. But for that very reason I was shown mercy so that in me, the worst of sinners, Christ Jesus might display his unlimited patience as an example for those who would believe on him and receive eternal life. Now to the King eternal, immortal, invisible, the only God, be honor and glory for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Acts 2:42-47

The Fellowship of the Believers 
They devoted themselves to the apostles' teaching and to the fellowship, to the breaking of bread and to prayer. Everyone was filled with awe, and many wo:nders and miraculous signs were done by the apostles. All the believers were together and had everything in common. Selling their possessions and goods, they gave to anyone as he had need. Every day they continued to meet together in the temple courts. They broke bread in their homes and ate together with glad and sincere hearts, praising God and enjoying the favor of all the people. And the Lord added to their number daily those who were being saved.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Deuteronomy 10:20-21

Fear the LORD your God and serve him. Hold fast to him and take your oaths in his name. He is your praise; he is your God, who performed for you those great and awesome wonders you saw with your own eyes.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

John 3:31-35

"The one who comes from above is above all; the one who is from the earth belongs to the earth, and speaks as one from the earth. The one who comes from heaven is above all. He testifies to what he has seen and heard, but no one accepts his testimony. The man who has accepted it has certified that God is truthful. For the one whom God has sent speaks the words of God, for God gives the Spirit without limit. The Father loves the Son and has placed everything in his hands.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

James 5:13-16

Is any one of you in trouble? He should pray. Is anyone happy? Let him sing songs of praise. Is any one of you sick? He should call the elders of the church to pray over him and anoint him with oil in the name of the Lord. And the prayer offered in faith will make the sick person well; the Lord will raise him up. If he has sinned, he will be forgiven. Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous man is powerful and effective.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 103:17-18

But from everlasting to everlasting 
the LORD's love is with those who fear him, 
and his righteousness with their children's children- 
with those who keep his covenant 
and remember to obey his precepts.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

2 Peter 3:8-9

But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day. The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. He is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Peter3:8

Finally, all of you, live in harmony with one another; be sympathetic, love as brothers, be compassionate and humble.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 25:15-18

My eyes are ever on the LORD, 
for only he will release my feet from the snare. 

Turn to me and be gracious to me, 
for I am lonely and afflicted. 

The troubles of my heart have multiplied; 
free me from my anguish. 

Look upon my affliction and my distress 
and take away all my sins.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Philippians 2:1-4

If you have any encouragement from being united with Christ, if any comfort from his love, if any fellowship with the Spirit, if any tenderness and compassion, then make my joy complete by being like-minded, having the same love, being one in spirit and purpose. Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit, but in humility consider others better than yourselves. Each of you should look not only to your own interests, but also to the interests of others.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 69:29

I am in pain and distress; 
may your salvation, O God, protect me.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

2 Thessalonians 2:16-17

May our Lord Jesus Christ himself and God our Father, who loved us and by his grace gave us eternal encouragement and good hope, encourage your hearts and strengthen you in every good deed and word.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Luke 11:1-4

One day Jesus was praying in a certain place. When he finished, one of his disciples said to him, "Lord, teach us to pray, just as John taught his disciples." 
He said to them, "When you pray, say: 
" 'Father,
hallowed be your name, 
your kingdom come.
Give us each day our daily bread. 
Forgive us our sins, 
for we also forgive everyone who sins against us.
And lead us not into temptation.' "


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Revelation 15:3-4

"Great and marvelous are your deeds, 
Lord God Almighty. 
Just and true are your ways, 
King of the ages. 
Who will not fear you, O Lord, 
and bring glory to your name? 
For you alone are holy. 
All nations will come 
and worship before you, 
for your righteous acts have been revealed."


----------



## TruSeeker777

Psalm 63:1

O God, You are my God
Earnestly I seek You;
My soul thirsts for You,
My body longs for You,
In a dry and weary land
Where there is no water.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Psalm 139:13-16

For You created my inmost being;
You knit me together in my mother's womb.
I praise You because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
Your works are wonderful, I know that full well.
My Frame was not hidden from You
When I was made in the secret place.
When I was woven together in the depths of the earth,
Your eyes saw my unformed body.
All the days ordained for me
Were written in Your book
Before one of them came to be.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Lamentations 3:22-23

The unfailing love of the LORD never ends! 
By his mercies we have been kept 
From complete destruction. 
Great is his faithfulness; his mercies begin 
Afresh each day.


----------



## TruSeeker777

John 14:27

Peace I leave with you; 
My peace I give you. 
I do not give to you as the world gives. 
Do not let your hearts be troubled and 
Do not be afraid.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Isaiah 40:31

But those who hope in the LORD
Will renew their strength.
They will soar on wings like eagles;
They will run and not grow weary,
They will walk and not be faint.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Romans 12:2

Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is—His good, pleasing and perfect will.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Proverbs 3:5-6

Trust in the LORD with all your heart, 
And lean not on your own understanding; 
In all your ways acknowledge Him, 
And He shall direct your paths.


----------



## stillwaters

For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of an archangel, and with the trumpet of God. And the dead in Christ will rise first.

Then we who are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. *And thus we shall always be with the Lord.

Therefore comfort one another with these words. *

1 Thessalonians 4:16-18


----------



## stillwaters

Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask
or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to
him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all
generations, for ever and ever! Amen.
-- Ephesians 3:20-21


----------



## GraceLikeRain

My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me; 
and I give eternal life to them, and they will never perish; and no one will snatch them out of My hand. My Father, who has given them to Me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch them out of the Father's hand. 
John 10:27-29


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Once, having been asked by the Pharisees when the kingdom of God would come, Jesus replied, "The kingdom of God does not come with your careful observation, nor will people say, 'Here it is,' or 'There it is,' because the kingdom of God is within you."
Luke 17:20-21


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Now that I, your Lord and Teacher, have washed your feet, you also should wash one another's feet. I have set you an example that you should do as I have done for you. I tell you the truth, no servant is greater than his master, nor is a messenger greater than the one who sent him. Now that you know these things, you will be blessed if you do them.
John 13:14-17


----------



## SpesVitae

I forget exactly where this is from, but one of my favorites is:

"Perfect love casts out all fear."

I think about this before my self-motivated exposure therapies.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Though I walk in the midst of trouble, 
you preserve my life; 
you stretch out your hand against the anger of my foes, 
with your right hand you save me.

The LORD will fulfill his purpose for me; 
your love, O LORD, endures forever- 
do not abandon the works of your hands.
Psalm 138:7-8



SpesVitae said:


> I forget exactly where this is from, but one of my favorites is:
> "Perfect love casts out all fear."


----------



## vaness

Heb. 13:5-6, "Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee. So that we may boldly say, The Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me."

Psa. 118:6, "The LORD is on my side; I will not fear: what can man do unto me?


----------



## Anxiety75

Here is a scripture that is "food for thought". I read it from some info that was used to illustrate how to deal with hurtful thinking/negativity, thoughts that overwhelm us.

_Fix my own steps solidly in your own saying, and may no kind of hurtful thing domineer over me._ Psalms 119:133


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Psalm 33:18-23 (NIV)

18 But the eyes of the LORD are on those who fear him, 
on those whose hope is in his unfailing love, 

19 to deliver them from death 
and keep them alive in famine. 

20 We wait in hope for the LORD; 
he is our help and our shield. 

21 In him our hearts rejoice, 
for we trust in his holy name. 

22 May your unfailing love rest upon us, O LORD, 
even as we put our hope in you.


----------



## On the way

Nice thread! Just found it.


----------



## sprinter

Luke 13:2-5 And answering, Jesus said to them, Do you suppose that these Galileans were sinners above all the Galileans because they suffered such things? I tell you, No. But unless you repent, you will all likewise perish. Or those eighteen on whom the tower in Siloam fell and killed them, do you think that they were sinners above all men who lived in Jerusalem? I tell you, No. But unless you repent, you will all likewise perish.


----------



## On the way

"Whoever comes to me I will never drive away. This is the will of him who sent me, that I shall lose none of all those he has given me, but raise them up at the last day." John 6:37-39.


----------



## M.L. Joynes

scriptures on God's strength:

Whatever ingredients are lacking in the natural man,He adds to the spiritual man.

Draw upon the strength of the Lord. 

May He grant you out of the rich treasury of His glory to be strengthened and reinforced with mighty power in the innerman by the Holy Spirit. Ephesians 3:16

Therefore will I glory in my infirmity, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. For when I am weak, He is strong. 
His grace is sufficient for me, for His strength is made perfect in my weakness.


----------



## g20

Psalm 30

1 I will exalt you, O LORD, 
for you lifted me out of the depths 
and did not let my enemies gloat over me. 
2 O LORD my God, *I called to you for help 
and you healed me*.

3 O LORD, you brought me up from the grave; 
you spared me from going down into the pit.

4 Sing to the LORD, you saints of his; 
praise his holy name.

5 For his anger lasts only a moment, 
but his favor lasts a lifetime; 
*weeping may remain for a night, 
but rejoicing comes in the morning. *

6 When I felt secure, I said, 
"I will never be shaken."

7 O LORD, when you favored me, 
you made my mountain stand firm; 
but when you hid your face, 
I was dismayed.

8 To you, O LORD, I called; 
to the Lord I cried for mercy:

9 "What gain is there in my destruction,
in my going down into the pit? 
Will the dust praise you? 
Will it proclaim your faithfulness?

10 Hear, O LORD, and be merciful to me; 
O LORD, be my help."

11 *You turned my wailing into dancing; 
you removed my sackcloth and clothed me with joy*,

12 that my heart may sing to you and not be silent. 
O LORD my God, I will give you thanks *forever*.

opcorn


----------



## sprinter

"When you spread out your hands in prayer, I will hide my eyes from you; even if you offer many prayers, I will not listen ... Take your evil deeds out of my sight! Stop doing wrong, learn to do right! Seek justice, encourage the oppressed. Defend the cause of the fatherless, plead the case of the widow." (Isaiah 59:1-2)


----------



## stillwaters

My Favorite Psalm....

Psa 23:1 [[A Psalm of David.]] The LORD [is] my shepherd; I shall not want.

Psa 23:2 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.

Psa 23:3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.

Psa 23:4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou [art] with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

Psa 23:5 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.

Psa 23:6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.


----------



## Boogie

I have plenty of favourite scriptures but at the moment my favourite scripture is Genesis Chapter 1. Whenever I read it its like I am actually there watching God create the heavens and earth. Ive read it over and over. Its hard for me to explain. I respond in awe, wonder and humility towards God after reading it. 

1First this: God created the Heavens and Earth--all you see, all you don't see. 2Earth was a soup of nothingness, a bottomless emptiness, an inky blackness. God's Spirit brooded like a bird above the watery abyss.
3God spoke: "Light!"
And light appeared.
4God saw that light was good
and separated light from dark.
5God named the light Day,
he named the dark Night.
It was evening, it was morning--
Day One.
6God spoke: "Sky! In the middle of the waters;
separate water from water!"
7God made sky. 
He separated the water under sky 
from the water above sky.
And there it was:
8he named sky the Heavens;
It was evening, it was morning--
Day Two.
9God spoke: "Separate!
Water-beneath-Heaven, gather into one place;
Land, appear!"
And there it was.
10God named the land Earth.
He named the pooled water Ocean.
God saw that it was good.
11God spoke: "Earth, green up! Grow all varieties 
of seed-bearing plants,
Every sort of fruit-bearing tree."
And there it was.
12Earth produced green seed-bearing plants,
all varieties,
And fruit-bearing trees of all sorts.
God saw that it was good.
13It was evening, it was morning--
Day Three.
14God spoke: "Lights! Come out!
Shine in Heaven's sky!
Separate Day from Night.
Mark seasons and days and years,
15Lights in Heaven's sky to give light to Earth."
And there it was.
16God made two big lights, the larger
to take charge of Day, 
The smaller to be in charge of Night;
and he made the stars.
17God placed them in the heavenly sky
to light up Earth
18And oversee Day and Night,
to separate light and dark. 
God saw that it was good.
19It was evening, it was morning--
Day Four.
20God spoke: "Swarm, Ocean, with fish and all sea life!
Birds, fly through the sky over Earth!"
21God created the huge whales,
all the swarm of life in the waters,
And every kind and species of flying birds.
God saw that it was good.
22God blessed them: "Prosper! Reproduce! Fill Ocean!
Birds, reproduce on Earth!"
23It was evening, it was morning--
Day Five.
24God spoke: "Earth, generate life! Every sort and kind:
cattle and reptiles and wild animals--all kinds." 
And there it was:
25wild animals of every kind,
Cattle of all kinds, every sort of reptile and bug. 
God saw that it was good.
26God spoke: "Let us make human beings in our image, make them
reflecting our nature 
So they can be responsible for the fish in the sea,
the birds in the air, the cattle,
And, yes, Earth itself,
and every animal that moves on the face of Earth."
27God created human beings;
he created them godlike,
Reflecting God's nature.
He created them male and female.
28God blessed them: "Prosper! Reproduce! Fill Earth! Take charge!
Be responsible for fish in the sea and birds in the air,
for every living thing that moves on the face of Earth."
29Then God said, "I've given you
every sort of seed-bearing plant on Earth
And every kind of fruit-bearing tree,
given them to you for food.
30To all animals and all birds,
everything that moves and breathes, 
I give whatever grows out of the ground for food."
And there it was.
31God looked over everything he had made; 
it was so good, so very good! 
It was evening, it was morning--
Day Six.


----------



## Anxiety75

Psalms 19:1
_The heavens are declaring
the glory of God; And of the 
work of his hands the expanse 
is telling._


----------



## Boogie

Yeah you know where Im coming from Anxiety 75! 
Psalm 19 is another of my favourite scriptures. I like this version of it.

How plainly the sky shows what God has done
How plainly it shows His glory.
Each day announces it to the following day,
Each night repeats it to the next
No speech is used, no sound is heard
Yet their voice goes out to the ends of the earth.

A fine and poweful piece of poetry.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

This verse means a lot to me right now...

Psalm 94, Verses 17-19 (NIV) 
Unless the LORD had given me help, 
I would soon have dwelt in the silence of death. 
When I said, "My foot is slipping," 
your love, O LORD, supported me. 
When anxiety was great within me, 
your consolation brought joy to my soul


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Corinthians 1:27
But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

2 Corinthians 4:6

For God, who said, "Let light shine out of darkness,"made his light shine in our hearts to give us the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Christ.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Proverbs 3:6 (NIV)

in all your ways acknowledge Him, 
and He will make your paths straight


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Acts 3:16

By faith in the name of Jesus, this man whom you see and know was made strong. It is Jesus' name and the faith that comes through him that has given this complete healing to him, as you can all see.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Peter 4:12-16

Dear friends, do not be surprised at the painful trial you are suffering, as though something strange were happening to you. But rejoice that you participate in the sufferings of Christ, so that you may be overjoyed when his glory is revealed. If you are insulted because of the name of Christ, you are blessed, for the Spirit of glory and of God rests on you. If you suffer, it should not be as a murderer or thief or any other kind of criminal, or even as a meddler. However, if you suffer as a Christian, do not be ashamed, but praise God that you bear that name.


----------



## Softy785

Ephesians 5:1-2 
Be imitators of God, therefore, as dearly loved children and live a life of love, just as Christ loved us and gave himself up for us as a fragrant offering and sacrifice to God.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Softy785 said:


> Ephesians 5:1-2
> Be imitators of God, therefore, as dearly loved children and live a life of love, just as Christ loved us and gave himself up for us as a fragrant offering and sacrifice to God.


Awesome verse!


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Peter4:10-11

Each one should use whatever gift he has received to serve others, faithfully administering God's grace in its various forms. If anyone speaks, he should do it as one speaking the very words of God. If anyone serves, he should do it with the strength God provides, so that in all things God may be praised through Jesus Christ. To him be the glory and the power for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Thessalonians 5:9-11

For God did not appoint us to suffer wrath but to receive salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ. He died for us so that, whether we are awake or asleep, we may live together with him. Therefore encourage one another and build each other up, just as in fact you are doing.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Timothy 1:12-17

The Lord's Grace to Paul 

I thank Christ Jesus our Lord, who has given me strength, that he considered me faithful, appointing me to his service. Even though I was once a blasphemer and a persecutor and a violent man, I was shown mercy because I acted in ignorance and unbelief. The grace of our Lord was poured out on me abundantly, along with the faith and love that are in Christ Jesus. 

Here is a trustworthy saying that deserves full acceptance: Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners—of whom I am the worst. But for that very reason I was shown mercy so that in me, the worst of sinners, Christ Jesus might display his unlimited patience as an example for those who would believe on him and receive eternal life. Now to the King eternal, immortal, invisible, the only God, be honor and glory for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Hebrews 4:14-16

Jesus the Great High Priest 

Therefore, since we have a great high priest who has gone through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold firmly to the faith we profess. For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but we have one who has been tempted in every way, just as we are—yet was without sin. Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Colossians 4:2-6

Devote yourselves to prayer, being watchful and thankful. And pray for us, too, that God may open a door for our message, so that we may proclaim the mystery of Christ, for which I am in chains. Pray that I may proclaim it clearly, as I should. Be wise in the way you act toward outsiders; make the most of every opportunity. Let your conversation be always full of grace, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how to answer everyone.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Romans 3:22-26 

This righteousness from God comes through faith in Jesus Christ to all who believe. There is no difference, for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, and are justified freely by his grace through the redemption that came by Christ Jesus. God presented him as a sacrifice of atonement, through faith in his blood. He did this to demonstrate his justice, because in his forbearance he had left the sins committed beforehand unpunished— he did it to demonstrate his justice at the present time, so as to be just and the one who justifies those who have faith in Jesus.


----------



## WineKitty

"I wait for the LORD, my soul waits, and in his word I put my hope."

Psalm 130:5


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Penny68 said:


> "I wait for the LORD, my soul waits, and in his word I put my hope."
> 
> Psalm 130:5


Beautiful verse


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Hebrews 11:1

Now faith is being sure of what we hope for and certain of what we do not see.


----------



## WineKitty

"Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will never pass away" Luke 21:33

And here we are, how many centuries later? His words WILL NEVER pass away. I take great comfort in that.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Penny68 said:


> "Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will never pass away" Luke 21:33
> 
> And here we are, how many centuries later? His words WILL NEVER pass away. I take great comfort in that.


Amen!!!


----------



## WineKitty

"But I tell you: Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you that you may be sons of your Father in Heaven." Matthew 5:44-45

This is HARD to do, isn't it...but it is the RIGHT thing to do.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Revelation 21:3-5

And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, "Now the dwelling of God is with men, and he will live with them. They will be his people, and God himself will be with them and be their God. He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away." 
He who was seated on the throne said, "I am making everything new!" Then he said, "Write this down, for these words are trustworthy and true."


----------



## WineKitty

"If you are insulted because of the name of Christ, you are blessed, for the Spirit of glory and of God rests on you." 1 Peter 4:15


----------



## WineKitty

"Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life?" Matthew 6:27

This is something I regularly forget. Worrying really does not change anything. The only thing it does is make one miserable. 

"Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own." Matthew 6:34


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Penny68 said:


> "Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life?" Matthew 6:27
> 
> This is something I regularly forget. Worrying really does not change anything. The only thing it does is make one miserable.
> 
> "Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own." Matthew 6:34


Amen


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 John 1:5-10

This is the message we have heard from him and declare to you: God is light; in him there is no darkness at all. If we claim to have fellowship with him yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not live by the truth. But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin. 

If we claim to be without sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness. If we claim we have not sinned, we make him out to be a liar and his word has no place in our lives.


----------



## WineKitty

"We know that the law is spiritual; but I am unspiritual, sold as a slave to sin. I do not understand what I do. For what I want to do I do not do, but what I hate to do I do. And if I do what I do not want to do , I agree that the law is good. As it is, it is no longer I myself who do it, but it is a sin living in me. I know that nothing good lives in me, that is, in my sinful nature. For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out. For what I do is not the good I want to do, no, the evil I do not want to do --this I keep on doing. " Romans 7:14-20

"What a wretched man I am! Who will rescure me from this body of death? Thanks be to God -- through Jesus Christ, our Lord." Romans 7:24-25

Sounds like the struggles of Paul were not all different from ours.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Matthew 25:34-36

"Then the King will say to those on his right, 'Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.'


----------



## WineKitty

"Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? How can you say to your brother, "Brother, let me take the speck out of your eye,' when you yourself fail to see the plank in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your eye and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother's eye." Luke 6:4142

Isn't always easier to see the faults of others? Removing the plank from our own eye is always much harder to do.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Penny68 said:


> Removing the plank from our own eye is always much harder to do.


Yes it is


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Philippians 1:9-11

And this is my prayer: that your love may abound more and more in knowledge and depth of insight, so that you may be able to discern what is best and may be pure and blameless until the day of Christ, filled with the fruit of righteousness that comes through Jesus Christ—to the glory and praise of God.


----------



## WineKitty

GraceLikeRain said:


> Philippians 1:9-11
> 
> And this is my prayer: that your love may abound more and more in knowledge and depth of insight, so that you may be able to discern what is best and may be pure and blameless until the day of Christ, filled with the fruit of righteousness that comes through Jesus Christ-to the glory and praise of God.


----------



## WineKitty

This isnt really a quote but rather a reference to capter 5 in Luke. The calling of the first disciples. In brief, as you probably know, Jesus tells Simon where to cast his net. They caught their biggest catch ever. Simon tells Jesus, "Go away from me, Lord I am sinful man!" But then Jesus says to Simon, "Don't be afraid; from now on you will catch men."

Catchers of men. That story has always brought warmth to my heart. The apostles were hardly upstanding gentleman. Matthew was a tax collector, and "partied" regularly. This gives me hope that I, too, can reap the rewards that Jesus has to offer. I am but a sinner. With him I can find redemption.


----------



## WineKitty

"And now these three remain: faith, hope, and love. But the greatest of these is love." I Corinthians 13:13


----------



## enlydiazee

"Love is patient, Love is kind. It does not envy, it doesn't boast. it is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered. it keeps no record of wrong....it always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres...love never fails"

I like that last line..."love never fails"


----------



## WineKitty

enlydiazee said:


> "Love is patient, Love is kind. It does not envy, it doesn't boast. it is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered. it keeps no record of wrong....it always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres...love never fails"
> 
> I like that last line..."love never fails"


This is one of my favorites also!!!


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Penny68 said:


> Catchers of men. That story has always brought warmth to my heart. The apostles were hardly upstanding gentleman. Matthew was a tax collector, and "partied" regularly. This gives me hope that I, too, can reap the rewards that Jesus has to offer. I am but a sinner. With him I can find redemption.


Amen 



Penny68 said:


> enlydiazee said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Love is patient, Love is kind. It does not envy, it doesn't boast. it is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered. it keeps no record of wrong....it always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres...love never fails"
> 
> I like that last line..."love never fails"
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorites also!!!
Click to expand...

 :ditto


----------



## GraceLikeRain

John 13:12-17

When he had finished washing their feet, he put on his clothes and returned to his place. "Do you understand what I have done for you?" he asked them. "You call me 'Teacher' and 'Lord,' and rightly so, for that is what I am. Now that I, your Lord and Teacher, have washed your feet, you also should wash one another's feet. I have set you an example that you should do as I have done for you. I tell you the truth, no servant is greater than his master, nor is a messenger greater than the one who sent him. Now that you know these things, you will be blessed if you do them.


----------



## WineKitty

"This is the message you heard from the beginning: We should love one another."

I John 3:11


----------



## WineKitty

"Let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts, since as memebers of one body you were called to peace. And be thankful." Col 3:15

I have been too hotheaded lately.. I need to remember that Jesus taught about love, peace, and forgiveness. Peace is a lovely word.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Penny68 said:


> Peace is a lovely word.


Yes it is


----------



## GraceLikeRain

1 Peter 1:13 

Therefore, prepare your minds for action; be self-controlled; set your hope fully on the grace to be given you when Jesus Christ is revealed.


----------



## WineKitty

"Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destory and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven where moth and rust do not destroy and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also."

Matthew 5:19-20


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Penny68 said:


> "Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destory and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven where moth and rust do not destroy and where thieves do not break in and steal. *For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also."*
> Matthew 5:19-20


Amen


----------



## GraceLikeRain

2 Timothy 4:1-5

In the presence of God and of Christ Jesus, who will judge the living and the dead, and in view of his appearing and his kingdom, I give you this charge: Preach the Word; be prepared in season and out of season; correct, rebuke and encourage—with great patience and careful instruction. For the time will come when men will not put up with sound doctrine. Instead, to suit their own desires, they will gather around them a great number of teachers to say what their itching ears want to hear. They will turn their ears away from the truth and turn aside to myths. But you, keep your head in all situations, endure hardship, do the work of an evangelist, discharge all the duties of your ministry.


----------



## WineKitty

"For it is by grace you hae been savd, through faith--and this not from youselves, it is the gift of God, not by works, so that no can boast."

Ephesians 1:8-9


----------



## SpesVitae

"And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away."

Revelations 21:4, KJV


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Matthew 6:25-27

"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life?


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Jeremiah 29:11-13

For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.


----------



## WineKitty

"You are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus, for all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, slave nor free, male nor female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus."

Galatians 4:26-28


----------



## WineKitty

"Offer hospitality to one another without grumbling. Each one should use whatever gift he has received to serve others, faithfully administering God's grace in its various forms. If anyone speaks, he should do it as one speaking the very words of God." I Peter 4:9

A lesson I need to learn


----------



## imhere2learn

Phillipians 4:11-13

Not that I speak in regard to need, for I have learned in whatever state I am to be content. I know how to be abased, and I know how to abound. Everywhere and in all things I have to learned both to be full and hungry, both to abound and suffer need. I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## Kevin001

Philippians 4:13 

I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## Kevin001

Luke 6:38 NLT

Give, and you will receive. Your gift will return to you in full-pressed down, shaken together to make room for more, running over, and poured into your lap. The amount you give will determine the amount you get back.


----------



## Kevin001

Deuteronomy 31:6

"Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you.”


----------



## Kevin001

John 3:16

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Whenever I am nervous or fearful. 


Isaiah 41:10 KJV

Fear thou not; for I am with thee: be not dismayed; for I am thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.


----------



## Kevin001

Mark 12:25 Christian Standard Bible (CSB)

For when they rise from the dead, they neither marry nor are given in marriage but are like angels in heaven.


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 5:3 NLT

We can rejoice, too, when we run into problems and trials, for we know that they help us develop endurance.


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 12:2

Do not conform to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is--his good, pleasing and perfect will.


----------



## discoveryother

tao te ching, first part of chapter 23

"To speak rarely is natural. That is why a gusty wind doesn't last the morning, a downpour of rain doesn't last the day."


----------



## Fun Spirit

A time will come when.....


----------



## wmu'14

I have been working with my counselor on this passage:

Romans 12: 1-2
Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God - this is your spiritual act of worship. Do not conform any longer to the patterns of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is - his good, pleasing, and perfect will.

We are also working on Philippians 4:4-7
Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> I have been working with my counselor on this passage:
> 
> Romans 12: 1-2
> Therefore, I urge you, brothers, in view of God's mercy, to offer your bodies as living sacrifices, holy and pleasing to God - this is your spiritual act of worship. Do not conform any longer to the patterns of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is - his good, pleasing, and perfect will.
> 
> We are also working on Philippians 4:4-7
> Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


Really? I thought most therapists are taught to leave religion out of it. Awesome though .


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> Really? I thought most therapists are taught to leave religion out of it. Awesome though .


My faith plays a role in my struggles so I am seeing a counselor that can advise on that.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> My faith plays a role in my struggles so I am seeing a counselor that can advise on that.


Sweet


----------



## discoveryother

Hulk to be whole.
Bend to be straight.
Empty to be filled.
Wear down to be renewed.
Reduce to gain.
Excess confuses.

Therefore, the sage embraces the one,
And is an example to the world.
He does not show off, therefore he shines.
He does not justify himself, therefore he is revered.
He does not boast, therefore he is honored.
He does not praise himself, therefore he remains.
Because he opposes no one,
No one in the world can oppose him.

The ancients said:
Hulk to be whole.
Are these just empty words?
Indeed, he shall remain whole.


----------



## Kevin001

Psalm 34:8

Taste and see that the LORD is good; blessed is the one who takes refuge in him.


----------



## Chevy396

Ecclesiastes 8:15, 'Then I commended mirth, because a man hath no better thing under the sun, than to *eat*, and to *drink*, and to be merry', and Isaiah 22:13, 'Let us *eat and drink*; for to morrow *we* shall *die*.'


----------



## MadnessVertigo

Such is the way the gods spun life for unfortunate mortals,
that we live in unhappiness, but the gods themselves have no sorrows.
There are two urns that stand on the door-sill of Zeus. They are unlike
for the gifts they bestow: an urn of evils, an urn of blessings.
If Zeus who delights in thunder mingles these and bestows them
on man, he shifts, and moves now in evil, again in good fortune.
But when Zeus bestows from the urn of sorrows, he makes a failure
of man, and the evil hunger drives him over the shining
earth, and he wanders respected neither of gods nor mortals.

-The Iliad, 24.525


----------



## tea111red

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+27#en-NIV-14288


----------



## Kevin001

1 Peter 2:17

Respect everyone, and love your Christian brothers and sisters. Fear God, and respect the king.


----------



## sprinter

In the same way, you husbands must give honor to your wives. Treat your wife with understanding as you live together. She may be weaker than you are, but she is your equal partner in God's gift of new life. Treat her as you should so your prayers will not be hindered. 1Peter 3:7


----------



## Kevin001

Whoever is faithful in small matters will be faithful in large ones; whoever is dishonest in small matters will be dishonest in large ones. (Luke 16:10)


----------



## discoveryother

from thus spake, chapter IV, on my poor soul:

An idea made this pale man pale. Adequate was he for his deed when he did it, but the idea of it, he could not endure when it was done.
Evermore did he now see himself as the doer of one deed. Madness, I call this: the exception reversed itself to the rule in him.
The streak of chalk bewitcheth the hen; the stroke he struck bewitched his weak reason. Madness AFTER the deed, I call this.
Hearken, ye judges! There is another madness besides, and it is BEFORE the deed. Ah! ye have not gone deep enough into this soul!
Thus speaketh the red judge: “Why did this criminal commit murder? He meant to rob.” I tell you, however, that his soul wanted blood, not booty: he thirsted for the happiness of the knife!
But his weak reason understood not this madness, and it persuaded him. “What matter about blood!” it said; “wishest thou not, at least, to make booty thereby? Or take revenge?”
And he hearkened unto his weak reason: like lead lay its words upon him—thereupon he robbed when he murdered. He did not mean to be ashamed of his madness.
And now once more lieth the lead of his guilt upon him, and once more is his weak reason so benumbed, so paralysed, and so dull.


----------



## CNikki

1 Corinthians 13:1
"If I speak in the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I am only a ringing gong or a clanging cymbal. 2If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have absolute faith so as to move mountains, but have not love, I am nothing"

This speaks of many 'evangelical' Christians we see today.


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 8:31

What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us?


----------



## Kevin001

2 Corinthians 6:14 

Do not be yoked together with unbelievers. For what do righteousness and wickedness have in common? Or what fellowship can light have with darkness?


----------



## Kevin001

Matthew 17:20 (NIV)

He replied, “Because you have so little faith. Truly I tell you, if you have faith as small as a mustard seed, you can say to this mountain, ‘Move from here to there,’ and it will move. Nothing will be impossible for you.”


----------



## Kevin001

"Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need."

Matthew‬ 6:33


----------



## discoveryother

Kevin001 said:


> 2 Corinthians 6:14
> 
> Do not be yoked together with unbelievers. For what do righteousness and wickedness have in common? Or what fellowship can light have with darkness?


what does yoked mean in this context?


----------



## Kevin001

andy1984thesecond said:


> what does yoked mean in this context?


Don't be in relationships with non believers. I mean you can friends that are non believers but you want your closest friends and spouse to be believers.


----------



## discoveryother

Kevin001 said:


> Don't be in relationships with non believers. I mean you can friends that are non believers but you want your closest friends and spouse to be believers.


i think that's good advice. it can be hard to find the right people sometimes though.


----------



## Kevin001

andy1984thesecond said:


> i think that's good advice. it can be hard to find the right people sometimes though.


Yeah there is so much wickedness in this world you have to be careful who you allow in your inner circle.


----------



## wmu'14

So I have Romans 12:1-2 memorized.

This is the new verse I'm working on - Galatians 5: 22-25
"But these are the fruit of the Spirit: love, joy, peace, forbearance, kindness, goodness, faithfulness and self-control. Against these there is no law. We in Christ Jesus have put to death the flesh with its passions and desires. If we live with the Spirit, let us walk in step with the Spirit.'


----------



## Kevin001

Matthew 2:6 NLT

And you, O Bethlehem in the land of Judah, are not least among the ruling cities of Judah, for a ruler will come from you who will be the shepherd for my people Israel.


----------



## Kevin001

Ephesians 3:20 (ESV)

Now to him who is able to do far more abundantly than all that we ask or think, according to the power at work within us,


----------



## tea111red

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+69&version=NIV


----------



## Kevin001

Don't just pretend to love others. Really love them. Hate what is wrong. Hold tightly to what is good.


Romans 12:9 NLT


----------



## Kevin001

So now I am giving you a new commandment: Love each other. Just as I have loved you, you should love each other.


John 13:34 NLT


----------



## Kevin001

For I will restore health to you, and your wounds I will heal, declares the Lord.
~ Jeremiah 30:17


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Titus 3:9 King James Version (KJV)

But avoid foolish questions, and genealogies, and contentions, and strivings about the law; for they are unprofitable and vain.


----------



## ManInAShed

"As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him: Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving."
Colossians 2:6*-‬7


----------



## Kevin001

James 4:7 CSB

Therefore, submit to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.


----------



## discoveryother

Deng Ming-Dao said:


> The moon keeps to its orbit. Silently. Unwaveringly. True, it has its phases. Its course, its movement, its path in life - in short, its Tao - leads it into shadow and into brightness. Does it complain? Does it seek a different course? It does not.


.


----------



## ManInAShed

This is a nice one from Isaiah 40:28:
"Have you not known? Have you not heard?
The Lord is the everlasting God,
the Creator of the ends of the earth.
He does not faint or grow weary;
his understanding is unsearchable."


----------



## Kevin001

John 1:1 (NIV)

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.


----------



## discoveryother

Tao Te Ching - Chapter 1 said:


> Who would follow the Way
> must go beyond words.
> Who would know the world
> must go beyond names.
> Nameless, all things begin.
> Named, all things are born.
> Empty of intent, one may be filled with awe.
> Full of intent, one may know what's manifest.
> One source, different fonts.
> Wonders both.
> From wonder into wonder,
> existence opens.


a nicer translation than others i've read


----------



## ManInAShed

Psalms 4:8
"In peace I will both lie down and sleep;
for you alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety."


----------



## Kevin001

John 3:16 King James Version (KJV)

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## Kevin001

1 Corinthians 10:13 (NIV)

No temptation has overtaken you except what is common to mankind. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can endure it.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ManInAShed

Proverbs 17:28 (KJV):
"Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding."


----------



## Glitter176

I’m not trying to win the approval of people, but of God. If pleasing people were my goal, I would not be Christ’s servant. Galatians 1:10 NLT


----------



## 0589471

This one is a bit long, but I feel pertains a lot to dealing with anxiety & worry in a wonderful way: 

"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothes? Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? Can any one of you by worrying add a single hour to your life?"

"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the flowers of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. Yet I tell you that not even Soloman in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. If that is how God clothes the grass of the fields, which is here today and tomorrow thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you - you of little faith?"

Matthew 6:23-28


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 8:11 (NIV)

And if the Spirit of him who raised Jesus from the dead is living in you, he who raised Christ from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies because of his Spirit who lives in you.


----------



## Kevin001

Philippians 4:6 (NIV)

Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

1 John 4:4

You, dear children, are from God and have overcome them, because the one who is in you is greater than the one who is in the world.


----------



## 0589471

John 14:27

"Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give it to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid."


----------



## 0589471

Jeremiah 29:11-14

"For I know the plans I have for you," declares the Lord, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Then you will call on me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. I will be found in you," declared the Lord. "I will bring you back from captivity."


----------



## Kevin001

2 Corinthians 3:17

Now the Lord is the spirit, and where the spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom.


----------



## Fun Spirit

"For whom the Lord loveth he correcteth; even as a father the son in whom he delighteth."

Proverbs 3:12 KJV


----------



## porter

1Ti 2:3* For this is good and acceptable in the sight of God our Saviour;*
1Ti 2:4* Who will have all men to be saved, and to come unto the knowledge of the truth.*


----------



## Fun Spirit

"And when ye spread forth your hands, I will hide mine eyes from you: yea, when ye make many prayers, I will not hear: your hands are full of blood."
Isaiah 1:15 KJV


----------



## Fun Spirit

"It is good for me that I have been afflicted; that I might learn thy statutes."
Psalms 119:71 KJV


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 8:18 NIV

I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us.


----------



## Kevin001

John 15:13 CSB

No one has greater love than this:to lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## Rebootplease

Dust you are and to dust you will return. Gen 3:19


----------



## Fun Spirit

"Turn to me and be saved, all you ends of the earth; for I am God, and there is no other."
Isaiah 45:22 KJV


----------



## Kevin001

Galatians 6:9 NIV

Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.


----------



## Fun Spirit

"The Lord shall fight for you, and ye shall hold your peace."
Exodus 14:14 KJV


----------



## Kevin001

1 John 2:15 (NIV)

Do not love the world or anything in the world. If anyone loves the world, love for the Father is not in them.


----------



## Were

Rebootplease said:


> Dust you are and to dust you will return. Gen 3:19


Reminds me of this song:


----------



## Kevin001

Matthew 6:34 NIV

Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 12:14 (NIV)

Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse.


----------



## dbz2018

Do not store up for yourselves treasures on Earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moth and rust do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasures is, there your heart will be also. (New International Version)


----------



## dbz2018

From Matthew 6:19-21


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Love that one


----------



## Fun Spirit

"Why art thou cast down, O my soul? and why art thou disquieted in me? hope thou in God: for I shall yet praise him for the help of his countenance."
Psalms 42:5 KJV


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 14:19 (NIV)

Let us therefore make every effort to do what leads to peace and to mutual edification.


----------



## Fun Spirit

"The LORD shall fight for you, and ye shall hold your peace."
Exodus 14:14 KJV


----------



## Kevin001

Proverbs 22:6 NIV

Start children off the way they should go and even when they are old they will not turn from it.


----------



## Kevin001

When I am afraid I put my trust in you. Psalm 56:3 NIV


----------



## Kevin001

Ephesians 4:26 NIV

"In your anger do not sin": Do not let the sun go down while you are still angry,


----------



## ManInAShed

"Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.
And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."
Philippians 4:6-7.


----------



## Kevin001

For sin shall no longer be your master, because you are not under the law, but under grace.

Romans 6:14


----------



## Solomoon

"He counts the stars and calls them by name." - Psalm 147:4


----------



## ManInAShed

"3 And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled to those who are perishing. 4 The god of this age has blinded the minds of unbelievers, so that they cannot see the light of the gospel that displays the glory of Christ, who is the image of God."
2 Corinthians 4:3-4 (NIV)
*
*


----------



## Kevin001

1 John 2:15 NIV

Do not love the world or anything in the world. If anyone loves the world, love for the Father is not in them.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Last night I wrote out this verse on the whiteboard on my bedroom wall so I could read it the first thing when I wake up in the morning

Psalms 23

1 The Lord is my shepherd, I lack nothing.
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures,
he leads me beside quiet waters,
3 he refreshes my soul.
He guides me along the right paths
for his name's sake.
4 Even though I walk
through the darkest valley,[a]
I will fear no evil,
for you are with me;
your rod and your staff,
they comfort me.
5 You prepare a table before me
in the presence of my enemies.
You anoint my head with oil;
my cup overflows.
6 Surely your goodness and love will follow me
all the days of my life,
and I will dwell in the house of the Lord
forever.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Last night I wrote out this verse on the whiteboard on my bedroom wall so I could read it as the first thing when I wake up
> 
> Psalms 23
> 
> 1 The Lord is my shepherd, I lack nothing.
> 2 He makes me lie down in green pastures,
> he leads me beside quiet waters,
> 3 he refreshes my soul.
> He guides me along the right paths
> for his name's sake.
> 4 Even though I walk
> through the darkest valley,[a]
> I will fear no evil,
> for you are with me;
> your rod and your staff,
> they comfort me.
> 5 You prepare a table before me
> in the presence of my enemies.
> You anoint my head with oil;
> my cup overflows.
> 6 Surely your goodness and love will follow me
> all the days of my life,
> and I will dwell in the house of the Lord
> forever.


Thats a good one!


----------



## Solomoon

"Let everyone be subject to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God." - Romans 13:1

It's one of the more enigmatic verses.


----------



## stratsp

I don't know if it is OK for me to bring other scriptures here in as well or not, but here goes


Man is made by his belief. As he believes, so he is - The bhagwad Gita


----------



## TinyFlutter




----------



## Solomoon

stratsp said:


> I don't know if it is OK for me to bring other scriptures here in as well or not, but here goes
> 
> Man is made by his belief. As he believes, so he is - The bhagwad Gita


Great quote. One of these days I need to properly read the Gita.


----------



## stratsp

Solomoon said:


> Great quote. One of these days I need to properly read the Gita.


Thank you.... here is one for today

As a mirror is obscured by dust, so the intellect is obscured by anger. - Bhagwad Gita


----------



## Reverie101

Because of My recent situation..

Id definitely say Isaiah 61:3 

He will give you beauty for ashes, the oil of joy for mourning, the garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness" 

This scripture is so near and dear to me because I feel it so deeply and Its playing out in my life.

My ex was my ashes, He's giving me his joy and He took my heaviness and I can't do anything but thank Him.


----------



## stratsp

Reverie101 said:


> Because of My recent situation..
> 
> Id definitely say Isaiah 61:3
> 
> He will give you beauty for ashes, the oil of joy for mourning, the garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness"
> 
> This scripture is so near and dear to me because I feel it so deeply and Its playing out in my life.
> 
> My ex was my ashes, He's giving me his joy and He took my heaviness and I can't do anything but thank Him.


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Fun Spirit

"For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved."
Romans 10:13 KJV


----------



## stratsp

Delusion arises from anger. The mind is bewildered by delusion. Reasoning is destroyed when the mind is bewildered. One falls down when reasoning is destroyed. -- *Bhagvat Gita*


----------



## Kevin001

As iron sharpens iron, so one person sharpens another ~ Proverbs 27:17 NIV


----------



## stratsp

Kevin001 said:


> As iron sharpens iron, so one person sharpens another ~ Proverbs 27:17 NIV


I wish there were easier ways to shape us rather than all the fire and hammering down.....


----------



## stratsp

"Truth is one, but the wise men know it as many; God is one, but we can approach Him in many ways."  - The Rig Veda


----------



## stratsp

*You see many stars in the sky at night, but not when the sun rises. Can you therefore say that there are no stars in the heavens during the day? O man, because you cannot find God in the days of your ignorance, say not that there is no God.* - Ramakrishna


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## stratsp

"That one I love who is incapable of ill will, and returns love for hatred. Living beyond the reach of I and mind, and of pain and pleasure, full of mercy, contented, self-controlled, with all his heart and all his mind given to Me / with such a one I am in love."

- Bhagwad Gita


----------



## Kevin001

Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom.

2 Corinthians 3:17 NIV


----------



## stratsp

Kevin001 said:


> Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom.
> 
> 2 Corinthians 3:17 NIV


Isn't god everywhere, in every thing, in spirit of every human....


----------



## Kevin001

stratsp said:


> Isn't god everywhere, in every thing, in spirit of every human....


Its complicated but until you're born again you're not really a child of God and don't really have the Holy spirit in you.......just His creation.


----------



## stratsp

*A beautiful hindu prayer in sanskrit...to show what is god*

Tvameva Maataa Cha Pitaa Tvameva |
Tvameva Bandhushcha Sakhaa Tvameva |
Tvameva Viidyaa Dravinnam Tvameva |
Tvameva Sarvam Mama Deva Deva ||

Meaning:
You truly are my Mother, You truly are my Father .
You truly are my Relative, You truly are my Friend.
You truly are my Knowledge, You truly are my Wealth.
You truly are my All, You truly are my God .


----------



## stratsp

*Gayatri mantra*

_Aum
Bhuh Bhuvah Svah
Tat Savitur Varenyam
Bhargo Devasya Dheemahi
Dhiyo Yo nah Prachodayat_

_Simplified meaning_
"O Divine Lord, our hearts are filled with darkness. Please make this darkness distant from us and promote illumination within us."


----------



## TinyFlutter

When we think we know this beautiful God, there is still many sides and aspects of God to discover and understand...

*Revelations 19:12*
His eyes are a flame of fire, and on His head are many royal crowns; and He has a name inscribed [on Him] which no one knows or understands except Himself.


----------



## Kevin001

^^

Eyes = piercing all knowing wisdom 
Crowns = His dominion....king of all kings
Name = Just meaning His name is too great for humans to fully understand/interpret/pronounce


----------



## TinyFlutter

@Kevin001 Thanks Kevin  I found the footnotes in my Bible regarding the verse, and I thought I should share what it says as well:


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> @Kevin001 Thanks Kevin  I found the footnotes in my Bible regarding the verse, and I thought I should share what it says as well:


Yeah they explained it much better than me lol.


----------



## ManInAShed

stratsp said:


> Isn't god everywhere, in every thing, in spirit of every human....


That sounds like Pantheism, a belief Christians don't subscribe to. When you become born-again you are sealed with the Holy Spirit and it dwells within you. God has taken the same spirit that was within Jesus Christ and placed it into you aswell, He has given you the spirit of God. So God, as spirit, lives only in those who are children of His. "You, however, are not in the realm of the flesh but are in the realm of the Spirit, if indeed the Spirit of God lives in you. And if anyone does not have the Spirit of Christ, they do not belong to Christ."- Romans 8:9.


----------



## Kevin001

Blessed is the one who does not walk in step with the wicked or stand in the way that sinners take or sit in the company of mockers

Psalm 1:1 NIV


----------



## Solomoon

_"God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth."_ - John 4:24


----------



## Kevin001

There is nothing concealed that will not be disclosed, or hidden that will not be made known.

Luke 12:2 NIV


----------



## stratsp

Sankat te hanuman chudawe, man kram bachan dhyaadn jo laave


A prayer to lord (Hanuman in Hindu culture)... it essentially says, 


Just remember god with your mind/heart, actions and speach and he will help you with all troubles.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Psalm 16:11
You make known to me the path of life;
in your presence there is fullness of joy


----------



## sprinter

"The righteous person looks out for the welfare of his livestock, but even the compassion of the wicked is cruel." Proverbs 12:10


----------



## Kevin001

He who finds a wife finds a good thing and obtains favor in the Lord. NKJV Proverbs 18:22


----------



## Ms kim

For by the grace given me I say to every one of you: Do not think of yourself more highly than you ought, but rather think of yourself with sober judgment, in accordance with the faith God has distributed to each of you. Romans 12:3


----------



## TinyFlutter

There is no fear in love. But perfect love drives out fear, because fear has to do with punishment. The one who fears is not made perfect in love. 1 John 4:18


----------



## 0589471

TinyFlutter said:


> There is no fear in love. But perfect love drives out fear, because fear has to do with punishment. The one who fears is not made perfect in love. 1 John 4:18


I was just thinking about this the other day. One of my favourite Death cab for Cutie songs Follow You Into the Dark, there's a line about going to Catholic school and a nun telling him "fear is the heart of love" which was so contradictory to what the bible actually teaches. Every time I hear that line I feel sad and wonder how many others were told that.


----------



## Fun Spirit

"For with God nothing shall be impossible."
Luke 1:37 KJV


----------



## Ms kim

Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways submit to him, and he will make your paths straight. Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Fun Spirit

"If thou faint in the day of adversity, thy strength is small."

Proverbs 24:10 KJV


----------



## TinyFlutter

1 Peter 5:10
After you have suffered for a little while, the God of all grace, the one who called you into his eternal glory in Christ Jesus, will himself restore, empower, strengthen, and establish you.


----------



## Kevin001

1 Peter 3:17 NIV

For it is better, if it is God's will, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil.


----------



## stratsp

*lokāḥ samastāḥ sukhino-bhavaṁtu* ||
auṁ śāntiḥ śāntiḥ śāntiḥ |

*May the entire (samastah) world (lokha) become (bhavantu) happy (sukhino).*
Aum peace, peace, peace


----------



## Solomoon

_"The stone the builders rejected has become the chief cornerstone."_ - Psalm 118:22


----------



## Fun Spirit

"Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good."
Romans 12:21 KJV


----------



## Fun Spirit

Book of Jasher
{Referred to in Joshua and 2nd Samuel}
Chapter 19 


3.*And by desire of their four judges the people of Sodom and Gomorrah had beds erected in the streets of the cities, and if a man came to these places they laid hold of him and brought him to one of their beds, and by force made him to lie in them.


4. And as he lay down, three men would stand at his head and three at his feet, and measure him by the length of the bed, and if the man was less than the bed these six men would stretch him at each end, and when he cried out to them they would not answer him.


5. And if he was longer than the bed they would draw together the two sides of the bed at each end, until the man had reached the gates of death.


6. And if he continued to cry out to them, they would answer him, saying, Thus shall it be done to a man that cometh into our land.


7. And when men heard all these things that the people of the cities of Sodom did, they refrained from coming there.
__________


Just one of the many Evil acts of Sodom and Gomorrah. This had to have been some sort of bed stretcher torture device. I don't know what this is but every time I read this and many more I have to put my book down and shake my head. Imagining this is......gruesome. I'm not going to lie: We Humans can be SICK. This reminded me of those toture devices they used on people who were mentally ill or were criminals.


----------



## Kevin001

2 Corinthians 12:10 NIV

That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.



Black As Day said:


> Book of Jasher
> {Referred to in Joshua and 2nd Samuel}
> Chapter 19
> 
> 3.*And by desire of their four judges the people of Sodom and Gomorrah had beds erected in the streets of the cities, and if a man came to these places they laid hold of him and brought him to one of their beds, and by force made him to lie in them.
> 
> 4. And as he lay down, three men would stand at his head and three at his feet, and measure him by the length of the bed, and if the man was less than the bed these six men would stretch him at each end, and when he cried out to them they would not answer him.
> 
> 5. And if he was longer than the bed they would draw together the two sides of the bed at each end, until the man had reached the gates of death.
> 
> 6. And if he continued to cry out to them, they would answer him, saying, Thus shall it be done to a man that cometh into our land.
> 
> 7. And when men heard all these things that the people of the cities of Sodom did, they refrained from coming there.
> __________
> 
> Just one of the many Evil acts of Sodom and Gomorrah. This had to have been some sort of bed stretcher torture device. I don't know what this is but every time I read this and many more I have to put my book down and shake my head. Imagining this is......gruesome. I'm not going to lie: We Humans can be SICK. This reminded me of those toture devices they used on people who were mentally ill or were criminals.


The real book of Jasper is lost.....do you feel like the version you read is accurate?


----------



## Kevin001

For you know that when your faith is tested, your endurance has a chance to grow.

James 1:3


----------



## Kevin001

Luke 10:19

Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.


----------



## Fun Spirit

("Also he bade them teach the children of Judah the use of the bow: behold, it is written in the book of Jasher.")
2 Samuel 1:18 KJV

I replaced reading Genesis with The Book of Jasher. The Book of Jasher is more detailed and it fill some of the holes that Genesis left hanging. 
____________

10 "And Enosh lived ninety years and he begat Cainan;"

11 "And Cainan grew up and he was forty years old, and he became wise and had knowledge and skill in all wisdom, and he reigned over all the sons of men, and he led the sons of men to wisdom and knowledge; for Cainan was a very wise man and had understanding in all wisdom, and with his wisdom he ruled over spirits and demons;"

12 "And Cainan knew by his wisdom that God would destroy the sons of men for having sinned upon earth, and that the Lord would in the latter days bring upon them the waters of the flood.

13 And in those days Cainan wrote upon tablets of stone, what was to take place in time to come, and he put them in his treasures.".

14 "And Cainan reigned over the whole earth, and he turned some of the sons of men to the service of God."
The Book of Jasher: Chapter 2

Source: http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/apo/jasher/2.htm

_ This signature have been approved by Tapatalk._


----------



## Kevin001

James 2:14 NIV

What good is it, my brothers and sisters, if someone claims to have faith but has no deeds? Can such faith save them?


----------



## Kevin001

John 3:3 NIV

Jesus replied, "Very truly I tell you, no one can see the kingdom of God unless they are born again."


----------



## Ms kim

Genesis 24:26-27
26 And the man bowed down his head, and worshipped the Lord.

27 And he said, Blessed be the Lord God of my master Abraham, who hath not left destitute my master of his mercy and his truth: I being in the way, the Lord led me to the house of my master's brethren.


----------



## TinyFlutter

*Isaiah 9:6*
For to us a child is born,
to us a son is given;
and the government shall be upond his shoulder,
and his name shall be called
Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God,
Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.


----------



## Kevin001

These verses speaks volumes might make a video on it.....

Matthew 11:28-30

“Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.”


----------



## Solomoon

_"But their minds were closed. For to this day the same veil remains at the reading of the old covenant. It has not been lifted, because only in Christ can it be removed. And even to this day when Moses is read, a veil covers their hearts. But whenever anyone turns to the Lord, the veil is taken away.

Now the Lord is the Spirit, and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is freedom. And we, who with unveiled faces all reflect the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into His image with intensifying glory, which comes from the Lord, who is the Spirit."_ - 2 Corinthians 3:14-18


----------



## RoadToRecovery

If you make the Lord your refuge,
If you make the most high your shelter,
no evil will conquer you;
no plague will come near your home.
For he will order his angels to protect you wherever you go.
They will hold you up with their hands so you won't even hurt your foot on a stone.
You will trample upon lions and cobras;
you will crush fierce lions and serpents under your feet!
The Lord says, "I will rescue those who love me.
I will protect those who trust in my name.
When they call on me, I will answer.
I will be with them in trouble.
I will rescue and honor them. 
I will reward them with a long life and give them my salvation."

Psalms 91:9-16


----------



## Kevin001

Isaiah 54:17

no weapon forged against you will prevail, and you will refute every tongue that accuses you. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and this is their vindication from me," declares the LORD.


----------



## Solomoon

"And after my skin has been destroyed, yet in my flesh I will see God; I myself will see him with my own eyes--I, and not another. How my heart yearns within me!" - Job 19:26-27


----------



## Kevin001

John 13:35 By this everyone will know that you are my disciples, if you love one another.


----------



## tea111red

Proverbs 27:17 

As iron sharpens iron, so one person sharpens another.


----------



## lily

I like this Scripture in psalm 1:1-6

Blessed is the man
who does not walk in the
counsel of the wicked
or stand in the way of 
sinners
or sit in the seat of 
mockers.
But his delight is in the law of 
the Lord,
and on his law he meditates
day and night
He is like a tree planted by
streams of water,
which yields its fruit in 
season
and whose leaf does not 
wither.
Whatever he does 
prospers.

Not so the wicked!
They are like chaff
that the wind blows 
away.
Therefore the wicked will not
stand in the judgment,
nor sinners in the assembly
of the righteous.

For the Lord watches over
the way of the righteous,
but the way of the wicked
will perish.


----------



## lily

Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge (or submit) to him, and he will make your paths straight (or will direct your paths). _Proverbs 3:5-6_


----------



## Solomoon

_"The LORD bless you and keep you; the LORD make His face shine upon you and be gracious to you; the LORD turn His face toward you and give you peace."_ - Numbers 6:24-26


----------



## Kevin001

John 3:30

He must increase; I must decrease


----------



## Kevin001

Hebrews 13:14 

For this world is not our permanent home; we are looking forward to a home yet to come.


----------



## lily

be still and know that I am God _psalm 46:10_


----------



## RoadToRecovery

From the depths of despair, O Lord, I call for your help. 
Hear my cry, O Lord.
Pay attention to my prayer.

Lord, if you kept a record of our sins, who, O Lord, could ever survive?
But you offer forgiveness, that we might learn to fear you. 

I am counting on the Lord; yes, I am counting on him. 
I have put my hope in his word. I long for the Lord more than sentries long for the dawn, yes, more than sentries long for the dawn.

Psalm 130:1-6


----------



## tea111red

RoadToRecovery said:


> From the depths of despair, O Lord, I call for your help.
> Hear my cry, O Lord.
> Pay attention to my prayer.
> 
> Lord, if you kept a record of our sins, who, O Lord, could ever survive?
> But you offer forgiveness, that we might learn to fear you.
> 
> I am counting on the Lord; yes, I am counting on him.
> I have put my hope in his word. I long for the Lord more than sentries long for the dawn, yes, more than sentries long for the dawn.
> 
> Psalm 130:1-6


I like this one.


----------



## Kevin001

1 John 4:19 

We love because he first loved us.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

Fearing people is a dangerous trap, but trusting the Lord means safety. --Proverbs 29:25


----------



## Kevin001

Matthew 5:14

You are the light of the world. A town built on a hill cannot be hidden.


----------



## Kevin001

Matthew 7:14 

But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it.


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 3:23 

for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God


----------



## Kevin001

1 Thessalonians 5:17 Pray without ceasing


----------



## Kevin001

Romans 10:9 NIV

If you declare with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.


----------



## stratsp

*Rig veda*

Impart to us those vitalizing forces
that come, 0 Earth, from deep within your body,
your central point, your navel; purify us wholly.
The Earth is mother; I am son of Earth.
The Rain-giver is my father; may he shower on us
blessings! &#8230;


----------



## Kevin001

God blesses those who are persecuted for doing right for the kingdom of heaven is theirs ~ Matthew 5:10


----------



## Kevin001

The world and its desires pass away but whoever does the will of God lives forever ~ 1 John 2:17


----------



## Kevin001

Matthew 10:28 

Do not be afraid of those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather, be afraid of the One who can destroy both soul and body in hell.


----------



## sprinter

Psalm 127

Unless the Lord builds the house,
those who build it labor in vain.
Unless the Lord watches over the city,
the watchman stays awake in vain.

It is in vain that you rise up early
and go late to rest,
eating the bread of anxious toil;
for he gives to his beloved sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

I sought the Lord and He answered me, He delivered me from all my fears ~ Psalm 34:4


----------



## Kevin001

But for those who are self seeking and who reject the truth and follow evil there will be wrath and anger ~ Romans 2:8


----------



## Kevin001

If the world hates you keep in mind that it hated Me first ~ John 15:18


----------



## GeorgeMilton

random bible verse gave this-

Whoever pursues righteousness and love
finds life, prosperity and honor.Proverbs 21:21 | NIV |

It's pretty good.


----------



## Kevin001

Every tree that does not bear good fruit will be cut down and thrown into the fire. ~ Matthew 7:19


----------



## lily

God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in times of trouble. _psalm 46:1_


----------



## Kevin001

The heart is deceitful above all things and desperately wicked who can know it. ~ Jeremiah 17:9.


----------



## lily

Let the weak say, "I am strong." _Joel 3:10_


----------



## lily

Many are the afflictions of the righteous, but the LORD delivers him out of them all. _psalm 34:19_


----------



## Kevin001

The Lord will fight for you you need only to be still ~ Exodus 14:14


----------



## Kevin001

The grass withers and the flowers fall but the word of God endures forever  Isaiah 40:8.


----------



## Kevin001

You will be hated by everyone because of Me but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved ~ Matthew 10:22.


----------



## Kevin001

Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth I did not come to bring peace but a sword ~ Matthew 10:34


----------



## Kevin001

For many are called but few are chosen ~ Matthew 22:14


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Amen


----------



## Kevin001

Truly He is my rock and my salvation He is my fortress I will never be shaken ~ Psalm 62:2


----------



## lily

^^


----------



## Kevin001

Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer ~ Romans 12:12


----------



## Kevin001

Give thanks in all circumstances for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus ~ 1 Ths 5:18


----------



## Kevin001

The Lord is your keeper the Lord is your shade on your right hand ~ Psalm 121:5.


----------



## Kevin001

Lord be gracious to us we long for you be our strength every morning our salvation in time of distress ~ Isaiah 33:2


----------



## Kevin001

Blessed are the pure in heart for they shall see God ~ Matthew 5:8


----------



## Kevin001

Anxiety in a man's heart weighs him down but a good word makes him glad ~ Proverbs 12:25


----------



## sprinter

whose minds the god of this age has blinded, who do not believe, lest the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine on them. 2 Corinthians 4:4


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Love that verse!


----------



## lily

Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. _-John 14:27_


----------



## lily

You intended to harm me, but God intended it for good to accomplish what is now being done, the saving of many lives. _Genesis 50:20_


----------



## Kevin001

As a father shows compassion to his children so the Lord shows compassion to those who fear Him ~ Psalm 103:13


----------



## sprinter

Count it a blessing when you suffer for being a Christian. This shows that God's glorious Spirit is with you. But you deserve to suffer if you are a murderer, a thief, a crook, or a busybody. 1 Peter 14,15.


----------



## lily

this is the day that the LORD has made; let us rejoice and be glad in it. _psalm 118:24_


----------



## meco1999

"For when we were still without strength, in due time Christ died for the ungodly." - Romans 5:6

Jesus said: "Truly, truly, I say to you, He that believes on me has everlasting life." - John 6:47


----------



## lily

humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up. _James 4:10_


----------

